# New me Journal for 2010 novice season



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Right guys recently started using the site again and i'm glad to be back. With the support of my mrs ive commited to competing in the april may shows next year. I'm currently 25 and haven't competed for 3 years with a 6th place finish in lineup of 17 in nabba north west first timers 2006. The last few years i haven't lived like a bodybuilder although i have trained intermittantly and eaten 6 times a day. Having recently watched 4 freinds qualify for the nabba finals on sat (winning class 1, class 4, novice class at the north west!) i've caught the bug again and realised i want the thrill of being on stage again and the sense of acheivement you only get when you see your abs for the first time in years. I wil document diet, training programme, chemicals used and hope that you guys will tell me where you feel i can improve. I am going to experiment with the Hany rambod style of training to see if that brings any improvements. Currently weigh around 17st (very podgy) but still hold a little size. I'll be honest i'm not looking good enough to post pictures right now but i will document measurements and am ordering some calipers tomorrow so gonna document bodyfat levels too which i've never ever taken. I'll post some photos of when i last competed as i'm certain i still at least hold that level of size. I am no world beater and am not planning on winning anything I just want to be better than the last time i competed cheers Dale


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Good luck Dale!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one m8 :thumb:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Training Split:

Monday: Chest and Biceps

Tuesday: Shoulders and Triceps

Wednesday: Back

Thursday: Legs

Friday: Arms

Arms are a weak point along with calves and probably back. Calves will be done am along with abs twice a week each.

current diet

Breakfast: My protein meal replacemant sachet, 4 slices wholeal toast with flora light

Mid-morn: meal replacement

Lunch:100gms wholemeal pasta, 200gms lean mince, tesco healthy living bolognese sauce, muller light yoghurt

2.15pm: Tuna sandwhich ( 2 slices wm bread, 1 tin tuna, x-light mayo)

3.30 TRAIN

PWO My protein recover xs 2 scoops or 4 scoops if cycling insulin

1 hour later. 300gms boiled potatoes, 250gms chicken

8pm: 5 eggs scrambled or 2 tins sardines

10: 75 gms 90+ Tablespoon tablespoon nat peanut butter


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

All the best mate - keep focused


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

all the best bud and good luck im doing the class one on saterday whc your mate who won?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

MY mate is Scott Newton from flexappeal Barow won class one at the north west bud.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ahh yes i remember him


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Just done shoulder workout. Schedule has been put out of sync this wk due to working nights mon tue wed back on days tomorrow then nights sat, back on days next mon! Really buggers up your training and eating but got to pay the bills.

Tonights workout

Smith machine military press 2 sets 40kg 12 reps, 12 reps 80kg, 7reps 120kg

Dumbell Lateral Raises 12 reps 10kg, 10 reps 25kgs, 8 reps 25kgs

Lateral raise machine 7.5kg a side fst-7 sets so 7 sets 8-12 30 seconds rest between sets

Dumbell shrugs 12 reps x 2 20kgs, 10 reps 45kgs, 8 reps 57.5kgs.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

He's got alot of potential in my opinion laurie great shape for such a big man. Just been talking to him in gym and he says he's tighter.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Nice one Dale, good luck with your journal and your journey also should I see. How is the FST-7 style of training treating you? I am going to switch it up in 2 weeks when I back from holiday and do this style of training so interested in feedback as you get stuck in.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

First time i've tried it buddy but i'm gonna give it a whirl for a few months hopefully get some decent gains from it. Great pump tonight from it though


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Todays arms workout.

Rope pressdowns

Tricep pressdowns

Single arms reverse pressdowns

Dips machine no point posting weights as all machines so people can't really compare.

Seated Dumbell curls 2x 12 reps 12.5kg, 10 reps 25kgs, 8 reps 27.5kgs

Standing ez bar curls 10 reps 40kg, 10 reps 6okgs

Preacher curl machine, FST-7 set 7x8-12 reps 30 seconds rest. Awesome pump!!!!!!

Really recommend this style of trainin for biceps guys.

Started pct last night 2000i.u's hcg every fourth day x 4, 20mgs nolva ed

Hopefully go back on some gear in 5-6 weeks not sure need to find my consistancy and routine before that though. Mrs currently on maternity leave and goes back to work in 6 weeks so schedule will change again then. Gonna be brave later and take some measurements if my ego can handle it!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck with the journal mate, looking good in the avi pic. Will be an interesting journal to follow am subscribing now


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

cheers mate the profile pic is probably the last time i did look good. Am determined to be a better version of myself next time i step onstage.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

its good to have goals mate. aim high i say. im thinkin big all the time atm hoping that it will help me get big lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Right guys now for the embarrassment! My stats this morning.

Weight 239.3lbs

Waist(at naval) 41 (Mortified!!!)

Waist (below naval) 39 (Gutted!!!!)

Chest 50

Right Biceps 17 3/4

Left Biceps 17 1/2

Right Quad 26 taken half way between knee and hip

Left Quad 26

Calves 16

Got to admit that although i know i'm out of shape i was kind of fooling myself that my waist was no larger than 38. Well that was a well needed wake up call. Ordering the bodyfat calipers today too hopefully they'll kick me up the **** even further.

Right new goals. Although i will diet at the start of 2010 for my show i feel that in this "off season" 8 months till then i can become tighter whilst adding mass. My goals are to bring my calves in line with my biceps and to make my current arm measurements my on stage arm measurements next year. I know this week i did 3 nights then back to days then on nights tonight but it's no excuse i've become lazy with my eating. Poor carb choices and to many carbs. Monday i will add in am cardio 4 times a wk for 20 mins before i do my calf or ab work. I followed the clean bulk diet posted by pscarb a while back and it worked well for me so this will become the foundation of my eating once again.

As routine been ruined by work upheaval this week i've just trained legs.

Squats 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 120kg, 6 reps 150kgs. (all weight is not counting the weight of the olympic bar.)

Leg Press 45 deg, 15 reps 250kg, 10 reps 450kg

Single leg leg press fst-7 sets only managed 5 of the sets!!! but will keep weight the same and complete the 7 sets required next week.

Lying leg curl, 12 reps 25kg, 12 reps 25kg, 12 reps 40kg, 10 reps 50kg

SLDL dumbell 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 42.5kg, 10reps 42.5kg

Decent workout happy with squats as missed legs last week and didn't have spotter. Have squatted much more in the past but its only my 4th leg session in 6 months so happy. Right i'm off to order bodyfat calipers!!! I need them


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

dont be to disilusiond m8, your body will soon remember were its was before.

its a long road but you have done the hardest part by starting. :thumb:

fb


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont worry mate as above it wont take long to get back into shape. i would recommend having that cardio for 30 mins and doing some HIT. cut carbs out afer 6pm at night as this has been helping me stay lean i feel.

fancy posting up your diet so we/me can take i look as im rather nosey about diets etc like to learn as this is something i have to focus on due to gaining fat very easy.

i will be following your journal as this year has to be very productive for me also as i hope to compete for the first time next year


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

like the guys have said mate dont worry about it. you've been there and competed before and there is NOTHING stopping you doing it again its not as if its compeltely new to you and you need to learn it all. you know what worked for you before and you know what will work for you this time. you've got alot of good strong lifts there but you didnt need us to tell you that  keep it up mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Right guys heres last 2 days workouts.

Mon chest and biceps

Incline smith press. 2 sets just the bar 2 x 15 reps 40kgs, 10 reps 80kgs, 5 reps 130kgs

flat db press, 12 reps 20kgs, 10 reps 40kgs, 9 reps 60kgs

cable crossovers 3 x 12 reps

standing alt db curl 2 x 12 reps 10kgs, 12 reps 20kgs, 7 reps 30kgs

single arm cable hammer curls 3 x 12 reps

Tues shoulders traps

Seated db press 2 x 12 reps 20kgs, 10 reps 40kgs, 8 reps 55kgs

Cable lateral raises 3 x 8-12 reps

Parralell grip shoulder press machine fst-7 sets

reverse x flye from cable cross over 3 x 12 reps

db shrugs 2 x 12 reps 20kgs, 10 reps 40kgs, 8 reps 55kgs

barbell shrugs 12 reps 40 kgs, 10 reps 80 kgs, 8 reps 130kgs

Got to be honest eatings not been great but i am covering my bases nutritionally. Next monday i will definately start am cardio 20 mins x trainer. Also start back on the clean bulk diet limiting my carbs to 300 gms per day. Just ordered some more protein and gonna try the powdered flax seed in my shakes as a fat source see how that goes. Failing that may just take olive oil off a spoon instead!! I'm currently using mp's recover xs as my pwo supp but wondering what carb source guys recommend pwo as this contains waxy maize starch but i also have 6kg of pure vitargo in the cupboards i could just add this to whey?? Gonna have a quick refresh on the clean bulk diet and work out my macro's and figure out my diet and post it see what you guys reckon.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

from what i read vitargo is the best pal.

why not just add the olive oil to the shakes mate thats what i do and walnut oil.

workouts look good mate that some string shoulder pressin


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

not too keen on taste of olive oil mate so don't want it ruining my shakes! Just ordered 2 tubs of the cookies and cream true whey from my protein so fingers crossed that taste decent. Gonna try having shake pre a pwo rather than tuna sandwhich like i usually have at around 2.30 train at 3.35. Like i say will sort macro's over next few days and post up. Also got some pure leucine (which tastes rank!) will add that to whey vitargo shakes.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

let me know what the cookies and cream is like ive just used some boditronics cookies and cream and its to die for.

pre shake whey and grinded oats is a good bet i reckon


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Last nights back workout

Close grip pulldowns 2 x warmup, 10 reps 65kgs, 8 reps 85kgs, 7 reps 85kgs

T-Bar row overhand grip 12 reps 50kgs, 10 reps 100kgs, 8 reps 115kgs

Hammer Rows 12 reps 25kgs, 10 reps 50kgs, 7 reps 65kgs (weights each side)

Cable rows under hand grip fst-7 style

Deadlifts 2 x 12 reps 50kgs, 10 reps 100kgs, 8 reps 150kgs, 5 reps 210kgs fairly happy with these weights as never done deads on a regular basis all the time i've been training. Going to keep them in my routine now though.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Clean bulk macro's wil be 300gms pro 300 gms carbs 150gms fat 3750kcals. Using the principles in pscarbs clean bulk 101 article.This means protein and carb meals or protein and fat meals. Working my macro's out for 200lbs even though i'm much heavier than that. Hoping this will cover my bases to add mass whilst trimming down to hopefully 220lbs before i start my proper cut in the new year. Will work out meal schedule over weekend and start a fresh on this routine. I know that just by cleaning up my carb intake i'll drop 7-10lbs in fluid within 10 days. Hopefully myprotein will pull they're finger out and send me the liquid egg whites i've been waiting on for 5 weeks!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

those macros look good id kill to eat that much lol soon hopefully. nightmare with myprotein they have had loadsa issues lately.

Dont you think egg whites are expensive or do you drink them which is the only reason i can see for paying so much. have you tried here for them

http://www.titanics.co.uk/acatalog/Pasteurised_Egg_White.html

much cheaper you just have to buy a good few kg's


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

not tried there cheers hilly. Myprotein are doin my head in at the moment but i will say that Joy who works in there customer service dept usually solves my issues out. Stick with them because i rate they're products.

Gonna have to revise my training split as want to keep deads in which will effect when i can train legs.I will post new split tomorrow. Also gonna drag my **** out of bed in the morn to do cardio and abs, should be fun!!


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I get my egg whites from titanics and I have never had a problem with there delivery the longest I have had to wait is just under a week...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good training sessions, you are strong for sure.

Any pictures?

Ordered some dextrose and BCAAs from MyProtein the other day, really hope it doesn't take 5weeks plus to arrive


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

todays arm workout

rope pressdowns 4x 8-12

tricep pressdowns v bar 12 reps 35 kg, 8 reps 65kg, 7 reps 70kgs

single arm reverse grip pressdowns 3 x 8-12

dips machine stacked 2 sets to failue 20-30 reps

standing alt db curl 2 x 12 reps 12.5kgs, 12 reps 20kgs, 9 reps 30kgs

stanging ez bar curl 12 reps 40kgs, 8 reps 60kgs

fst-7 set preacher curl machine

legs tomorrow, bbq tomorrow and a few drinks tomorrow night then start clean bulk mon. Got to gym this morning but not early enough to do cardio so just did some ab work. Little chris i'll post some pics of my lat comp but not brave enough to post some current off season pics as very fat buddy. Tryin to change that though mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Confession time. Been on nights this week so had very poor week eating very poor, training has been average too. Back on days monday though so no more excuses. Will post meals and workouts daily so you can all critique them


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

good to have ya back mate, yeh definately keep updating it. training tonight??


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Just done arms at dinner time bro very similiar workout to last weeks to be honest. Gonna maybe treat myself to some of the pwo formula Dark Matter by MHP. Either that or just buy some bcaa's and use up some of the 6-7kgs of vitargo i've got in the cupboard not sure.What are guys opinions on this?

Looking forward to monday mate to be honest back into good routine. With being on nights this week and my mrs still on maternity leave i've been trying to make the most of the day times with her and the little one so been lazy with eating and missed legs last mon.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> Just done arms at dinner time bro very similiar workout to last weeks to be honest. Gonna maybe treat myself to some of the pwo formula Dark Matter by MHP. Either that or just buy some bcaa's and use up some of the 6-7kgs of vitargo i've got in the cupboard not sure.What are guys opinions on this?
> 
> Looking forward to monday mate to be honest back into good routine. With being on nights this week and my mrs still on maternity leave i've been trying to make the most of the day times with her and the little one so been lazy with eating and missed legs last mon.


pick it up mate dont start dropping behind cuz its harder to get back up there. congratz on the pregnancy tho kids rock. finish of the vitargo if youve got it IMO, DONT MISS OUT ON LEGS!!!keep it up tho mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Not usually one for overhyped supplements but ordered a couple of tubs of the MHP Dark Matter for pwo so keep you all updated on my opinions of this product tomorrow when it arrives. Clean bulk starts tomorrow and i'm gonna make every effort to use as many foods as possilble rather than having 3-4shakes a day!! 2 weeks of good eating before i start my course. Not sure how i'm gonna structure my course but i'll post my ingrediants and let you guys help me with structuring my course. Off to get a burger and fries before really cleaning things up in the morning. Oh and the start of am cardio i can hardly wait!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Today a new begining*

6.45am Pancakes, 8 egg whites, 100gms oats, 1 scoop MP cookies and cream whey

582 cals, 62 car, 58 pro, 10 fat

9.30am 2 scoops MP whey, 2 boiled eggs, 20 gms brazil nuts

526 cals, 3.8 car, 54.5 pro, 32.4 fat

12.00pm 100gms wholewheat pasta, 200gms chicken, 1/2 jar tesco healthy liv sauce

635 cals, 83.5 car, 58 pro, 5 fat

2.00pm 3 boiled eggs

210 cals, 0 car, 20 pro, 21 fat

4.00pm 25 gms vitargo, 1 scoop MP Whey

200 cals, 28.6 car, 19.5 pro, 2.1 fat

4.45pm TRAIN

PWO 2 scoops recover xs by MP

300 cals, 50 car, 23 pro, 1 fat

7pm 200gms boiled potatoes, 200gms beef medallion, banana

550 cals, 55 car, 50 pro, 12 fat?

9pm 240gms salmon, brocolli, 30ml olive oil

770 cals 2 car, 50 pro, 56 fat

*Totals 3773 cals, 290 car, 333 pro, 139 fat*

Workout Legs

Squats 2 x 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 120kg, 5 reps 160 kg

Leg Press 45 deg, 12 reps 300kg, (drop sets) 8 reps 450kg drop to 8 reps 300 kg drop to 6 reps 200 kg

Leg ext 2 sets

Leg curl 4 sets

DB SLDL 4 sets

All in all a pretty decent day never got up for am cardio as struggling due to coming off nights back onto days at work, but we had 4 1/2 mile track patrol this morning so that makes up for it a little. Happy with eating and decent workout although i've squatted more in the past i've had lower backi issues since so my goal is to leave the weight at 160kgs (180 includin bar) and chase reps 15 reps is my target but thats some way off. Just eaten my 7pm meal and am currently preparing my meals for tomorrow. If I have decent week may go back on cycle next week if i feel i'm prepared enough.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet looks good mate keep it up


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

6.45am Pancakes 8 egg whites, 1 scoop mp whey, 100gms oats

9.30am 2 scoops whey, 20gms walnuts, 2 boiled eggs

12.00pm Sandwhiches, 4slices wholemeal bread, 200gms chicken breast, x-light mayo

2.30pm 3 boiled eggs

4pm 25gms vitargo, 1 scoop whey

4.45 TRAIN

PWO MHP Dark matter

7 pm 300gms boiled potatoes, 200gms lean mince, broccoli

9.30pm 200gms lean mince 15ml olive oil

Workout

Incline smith press

Flat db press

flye machine

Standing alt DB curls

barbell curls

hammer curls

Sorry a bit rushed but weights not changed much. Also had 4 mile track patrol again today so thats my cardio. Used Dark Matter for first time today PWO tastes pretty decent kind of gloopy texture more like vitargo than the waxy maize products i've used but it says it's waxy maize will keep you updated on what i think of it. Would also like to say i'm impressed with Predator nutrition who i ordered it off. I'll definately be a returning customer


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

6.45 am pancakes 8 egg whites 1 scoop whey 100gms oats

9.30 am cnp pro xs bar 2 boiled eggs

12 noon tuna sandwhich 2 slices bread 1 tin tuna x light mayo

2.30pm 30 gms walnuts, 3 boiled eggs

4.00pm CNP pro flapjack 2 scoops mp whey

6.00pm 25gms vitargo, 1 scoop whey

7 TRAIN

PWO MHP Dark Matter

9.15 2 slices brown bread, 225gms chicken breast, 50gms red leicester Chicken toastie

Workout DB Shoulder press

lateral raise mchine

reverse flyes cable rear delts

fst 7 parralel grip shoulder press machine

Barbell shrugs


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

6.45am Pancake (as above)

9.30am 2 scoops whey 2 boiled eggs

12 noon Sarnies ( 200gms chicken breast, 4 slices WM bread, x light mayo)

2.00 3 boiled eggs 20gms nat peanut butter

4.00 25gms vitargo, 1 scoop mp whey

PWO MHP Dark Matter ( Its turning my poo greeny blue!!!!!!!)

7pm 100gms oat, 3 scoops whey shake

9.30 250 gms lean mine 20ml olive oil broccoli

Trained back decent session 5 rep deadlift 220kgs. More interested in keeping my eating right at the moment as i always train hard I just gt lazy with my nutrition. But i feel i've had a good few days.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> PWO MHP Dark Matter (* Its turning my poo greeny blue YUMMY*!!!!!!!)
> 
> Trained back decent session 5 rep deadlift 220kgs. More interested in keeping my eating right at the moment as i always train hard I just gt lazy with my nutrition. But i feel i've had a good few days.


Doing well mate thats some heavy a$$ lifting! Keep on with the nutrition like so many people say on here it is THE most important thing in bodybuilding but i dont need to tell you that. Hows your weight doing? Going up (muscle) or coming down (fat)?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Rather hectic day today for me work 7.30 till 1, looking after the gym 1 till 6, then back in work on the tracks at 9 till about 3.30am. In decent mood though got on scales first thing and i'm down to 16st 8lbs so just 4 days of clean eating even at nearly 4000cals has dropped 8lbs of fluid off me. Gonna allow myself 400-500 extra clean calories today as its a longer day than usual.

Just trained arms and weights are holding solid which is great as i have decided to start my course on monday so hopefully progress should now acelerate.

Also i've decided to change my training split to 4 days due to my mrs is about to go back to work from her maternity leave so me dropping 1 night will help out loads at home.

*New training split*

*Monday* Legs

*Tuesday* Chest and Delts

*Thursday* Back and Traps

*Friday* Arms


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Today legs!

Squats 2 x 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 120kg, 4 reps 160kg (Plus 20kg weight of bar.) Not happy with these today i wore trainers with very flat sole and i normally wear trainers with higher heel, struggled with form due to this felt like i was leaning forward.

Leg Press 12 reps 300kg, double drop set 10 reps 450kgs, drop to 300kgs for 10 reps drop to 200kgs for 6 reps awesome pump

Leg extensions

Leg Curl

DB SLDL

Started my cycle today so hoping the gains will start to come again. Here it is

Week 1-6 3 ml test 400

Week 1-3 3 ml tren ace

Week 1-5 1 ml testo tren 1 hr pre workout x 4

Week 7 2 ml test 400

Week 5-8 60mgs d-bol ed

Eating been good today just trying to spread my meals out slightly more as i'm on first day of a wek of nights at work and don't want to overeat.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice! Banging in a fair bit of gear. Is that the amount of gear you got upto using before or is this what works best for you?

Time for progress pics before the gear kicks in mate. Would be awesome to see the changes.


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

great journal mate, definately would be good to see some progress pics before the gear kicks in


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well guys i'm far too fat to be posting pics online just yet sorry!! Was on nights all last week which i'm not keen on as i still tend to get up fairly early so they're long days for me, so i tend to overeat which isn't good although i'd say it was 90% good untill the weekend. For example sat i was up at 7am and finished work 5.15am sun morning! Will post measurements to track my progress every 2 weeks guys.

Todays leg workout

Squats 2 x 12 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 80kgs, 12 reps 120kgs, 6 reps 160kgs (+ weight of bar)

Leg Press 12 reps 300kgs,Drop set 12 reps 450kgs drop to 300kgs 10 reps, drop to 6 reps 200kgs

Leg Extensions

Leg Curls

SLDL

Standing calf raise

Toe press on leg press

Pretty decent workout got couple more reps on the squat and leg press this week so happy with them. Can tell i've been lazy with eating over weekend as feeling bloated in gym and breathless. As soon as i get sloppy with my carb intake i'm like a sponge for water especially when on cycle. On nights again this week which i'm gutted about but the extra coin comes in handy. Will definately update every day this week. Meals and workouts just so you guys can keep a closer eye on things for me.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Just after some opinions guys. I'm currently on the 2nd week of my above bulking course and although hoping not to get any fatter during it I feel i'm going to struggle. As my work shifts change last minute which really buggers my routine up. If i'm on days my schedule is spot on but when on nights I eat all my good stuff but tend to splurge also. Was supposed to be back on days yesterday but then got told was on nights again this week!! Bugger. But you get more money for less hours so can't afford to turn it down. So i'm thinking of maybe extending my course another4-5 weeks and doin a Dave Palumbo style keto diet for 2 reasons, 1. To assess how my body responds to this style of diet for next years shows as i've always kept carbs in right untill end of previous diets, 2. To drop a little bit of weight so I don't have as much work to do when i start dieting in dec/jan. SO do you guys reckon i should try a quick blast on this diet or just leave the dieting for show time next year? Hoping to do the may time shows.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yesterdays workout

Chest and Delts

Incline Smith Press 2 x 12 reps 40kgs, 10 reps 80kgs, 5 reps 130kg (plus weight of smith 20kgs maybe??)

Flat DB Press 12 reps 40kgs, 7 reps 60kgs

Cablecrossovers 2 sets

DB Laterals raises 12 reps 10kgs, 10 reps 20kgs, 8 reps 22.5kgs

Behind neck smith press 12 reps 30kgs, 7 reps 70kgs (form not great will correct this next week)

Cable high attachments reverse flyes 3 x 12

Only second week of doing delts after chest which is difficult as i'm having to leave my ego at the door as weights aren't as good as when delts are done on their own. Strength has krept back up this week 5 reps on the incline press only got 3 last week as strength has been slowly declining while off. But happy as it's going in the right direction again. Back tomorrow going to have a crack at 230kg deads aim for 4 reps. Eating was good yest been ok today just struggling a little today due to the heat. Definately gonna set myself a goal of staying within a stone of contest weight next summer instead of being the bloated mess i am now. On nights till next week, gutted. Also started using 6i.u's of slin pwo this week.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Go for it mate, the diet i mean.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for droppin in Con. Think i will mate been a long time since i tried keto. Whats your opinions on doing keto for long periods. I.e 16 week contest diet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> Thanks for droppin in Con. Think i will mate been a long time since i tried keto. Whats your opinions on doing keto for long periods. I.e 16 week contest diet.


 Well i am not the right person to ask for diet advice but i found it great for about 10 weeks then i started losing muscle. I would change a diet if it started becoming destructive.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers mate. Well i'll do the 4-5 weeks on it and see how it goes. Thanks for reply


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Todays workout

Back and traps

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets

t-bar rows 12 reps 20 kgs 10 reps 100kgs 7 reps 120kgs

Hammer strength rows 12 reps 20kgs, 12 reps 45kgs, 7 reps 65kgs (weights per side)

Parralel grip puldowns 3 sets

deads 12 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 80kgs, 10 reps 130kgs, 8 reps 130kgs, 8 reps 180kgs, 2 reps 230kgs, 1 reps 230kgs ( GRIP FAILURE EVEN WITH STRAPS HELP!)

DB SHrugs 3 sets

Well pretty decent workout bar final sets off deadlifts where the weight was just slipping from my hands. Pretty gutted as i reckon I could have pulled 4 reps. Any suggestions guys to help with this?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Todays Workout Calves and Arms

Standing Calf Raises 3 sets

Toe Press on Leg Press 3 sets

Rope Pressdowns 3 sets

Tricep Pressdowns v-bar 12 reps 35kg, 8 reps 65kgs 6 reps 70kgs

Single arm Pressdowns 2 sets

Dips 2 sets

Standing ALt DB Curls 2 x 12 reps 12.5kgs, 10 reps 20kgs, 8 + 1 forced 30kgs

E-z Bar Curls 10 reps 40kgs, 6 reps + 1 forced 65kgs

FST-7 Preacher curl machine.

Decent workout pretty happy with it. Just been told i'm on nights again next week so i've got to stop using this as an excuse for sloppy eating. Cardio is a definate next week got to stop this bloat getting even more out of control. Looking forward to getting back on days to get into a more settled routine again.

Purchased some new protein last night, got tub of Phd Phrma whey in chocolate cookie and Phd 6 hour blend in Strawberry delight. Both seem decent products think i'll be sticking with them as i'm so disapointed with my recent issues with MP's customer service. Will get on the sclaes in the morning and take new meaurements see how things are going. I am definatley bloated up due to not controlling carb intake enough but i will rectify this.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey mate sorry for not following i aint been online and my phone won't let me reply on here. How you been doing? Nice workouts mate doing real well, thats some heavy sh!t. How ya feeling on the gear again? Waiting for your pics still lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey harry, feel ok on the gear again, no cold yet which i usually get on week 2 of a cycle. Strength creeping up. Ballooned in weight due to not keeping eye on carb intake so weighing 17st 9lbs yesterday. Will rectify that this week, even though on nights, well more like lates this week. Definately feeling stronger though bud and had a really good weeks training. And you'll be waiting a long time for pics mate i ain't getting this belly out for you all to see!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hello m8

just thought i would pop in hows the diet side of things have you decided to go with the keto ?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

No worries mate would be good for you to look back on progress but as you don't want to post them on here you should definately do them for personal viewing.

Glad all is going well mate. Yeh i have to watch carb intake too, if i start having too many i just bloat and pile on the bodyfat. Good thing im not a fan of carby foods.  Any plans this weekend?

Oh and r.e. your question up the top of the page about the weight of the bar on smiths machine i think most are around 6-7kg's but really its all taken out by the pulley system so i'd ignore it to be fair.

Also what course are you running bud? Missed it if you've wrote it anywhere.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright harry weekends for me usually revolve around overtime at work (Got to pay for this lifestyle of ours somehow!) and time with my kids. This weekend was no different. Missed legs yesterday due to family commitments but will do them tomorrow to make up for it. This is my current course which i am going to extend for 4 weeks due to trialling keto diet after this 8 week course.

Week 1-6 3 ml test 400

Week 1-3 3 ml tren ace

Week 1-5 1 ml testo tren 1 hr pre workout x 4

Week 7 2 ml test 400

Week 5-8 60mgs d-bol ed

This is how it was planned not sure what i'll extend it with to be honest but i'll keep you's posted. Probably try some of the global brittanic stuff thats knocking about.

Right todays chest and delt workout

20mins stationary bike

Incline Smith Press 2 x 12 reps 40kgs, 10 reps 80kgs, 4 reps + 2 forced 135kgs!! Increase of 5kgs

Flat DB Press 12 reps 30kgs, 8 reps 60kgs

Flyes machine 2 sets

Cable Lateral raises 3 sets

BEhind neck smith press 12 reps 40kgs, 10 reps 65kgs(lowered weight slightly from last week and form was much improved with greater rom and more reps)

CAble reverse flyes 3 sets


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Harry Jack said:


> Oh and r.e. your question up the top of the page about the weight of the bar on smiths machine i think most are around 6-7kg's but really its all taken out by the pulley system so i'd ignore it to be fair.


I think your thinking about the counter balanced style of smith machine mate. My gyms aren't like that they are purely a bar on bearings. So weight of bar imo is around 15kgs but not certain.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

FATBOY said:


> hello m8
> 
> just thought i would pop in hows the diet side of things have you decided to go with the keto ?


Hey FATBOY yeah i'm going to extend my planned 8 week course to 12-13 weeks and trial keto for 4-5 weeks to see how my body responds to it mate:thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Dale, is the testotren you're using the black widow stuff. 50mg Test Base, 50mg Tren Ace? If so it's good stuff, been seeing some good strength gains myself from running just that at 3ml PW.

Good luck with the prep


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah its the BW stuff mate. I've just been doing 1ml pre workout but obviously combined with other stuff (also BW). Seem a decent lab am fairly impressed with it. Thanks for stopping by mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, they seem to be really good atm. I'll be popping in now as I'm wanting to get on stage at some point next year so trying to pick up as much advice as possible


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers mate, i'm no expert myself but through each others trail and error we can all learn i guess. Thanks mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Todays quad workout

Just did quads today as struggled for time but i'll throw hams and calves in tomorrow after back.

Squats 2 x 12 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 80kgs, 12 reps 120kgs, 8 reps 160kgs (all + 20kg weight of bar)

Leg Press 12 reps 300kgs, 5 resp 500kgs (Not good felt like lost focus and motivation half way through the set!)

Leg Extensions fst7

Bit of a rushed workout but got 2 more reps on my squat from last week so fairly happy. My initial target of 12 reps with 160kgs isn't far away, then i'll keep weights the same and increase target reps to 15 on all squatting sets.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Dale, good luck with your prep. What show you looking to do and are you still planning to stay in Nabba comps? Im hoping to do my first comp next April time


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure what shows mate yet it'll be the april/may time shows though and i'll just try and do as many of them as possible to get as much experience as possible try new carbing/water methods for each show see how my body responds. Probable shows will be Jo Walkers South lakes Classic in april as its only 6 miles away from me then nabba north west and whatever else falls around those times. Thanks for looking in willsey


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

dale_flex said:


> Not sure what shows mate yet it'll be the april/may time shows though and i'll just try and do as many of them as possible to get as much experience as possible try new carbing/water methods for each show see how my body responds. Probable shows will be Jo Walkers South lakes Classic in april as its only 6 miles away from me then nabba north west and whatever else falls around those times. Thanks for looking in willsey


Will look forward to seeing what your doing. Im thinking about the UKBFF south coast or south east in hayes. Quite big shows so not sure if its a bit of a gamble doing it and not going for a smaller show.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Na mate i did the nabba north west first timers 3 years ago and there was 17 lads in my class alone, but i found there was a real sense of camerarderie backstage which rwally heled the whole experince for me. If you go out and do the big shows then the smaller shows will be a walk in the park in my opinion.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

dale_flex said:


> Na mate i did the nabba north west first timers 3 years ago and there was 17 lads in my class alone, but i found there was a real sense of camerarderie backstage which rwally heled the whole experince for me. If you go out and do the big shows then the smaller shows will be a walk in the park in my opinion.


I think its the worry of what i will feel like if i didnt make the top 3 etc. Thats why my thinking behind it was to do a smaller show to stand a better chance and avoid disapointment


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

You can't think like tha willsey as bodybuilding is a funny sport sometimes the lineups at local shows match or even better the bigger shows. I remember when i was 17 doin my first ever show it was the mr wigan in 2001 so a local show and a guy entered the first timers called Phil Carlon he was unbeleivable pro level conditioning he won the overall easily and to be honest wasn't that far behind the guest poser Gary Lister! So it's just who turns up on the day no matter what show you do. I am no world beater and would be over the moon placing in a novice class so my goals are just to be at my best ever when i next step on stage and don't worry about everyone else.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Just trained arms and calves

Standing calf raises 3 sets

toe leg press 3 sets

Rope cable pressdowns

triceps pressdowns single arm pressdowns

dips

Standing alt db curl 2 x 12 reps 12.5kg dbs, 10 reps 20kgs, 6 + 2 forced 32.5kgs

Cable straight bar curls 12 reps, double drop set

Finished workout with 3 scoops of mhp Dark Matter and 8i'us of slin.

Did my shots today in quads for the first time in a while seemed painless going in and have only tightened up slightly. Guess i'll see how they are in the morning. Got my daughter staying with us tonight so looking forward to that plus i'm not back in work till sunday morning which is alot longer break than I usually get.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey mate, hope your well, workout looks good. Glad to see your still posting. Hows the progress coming along? Losing fat and gaining muscle still??

Never jabbed in the quad i think im going to try this time around though, do you prefer it to anywhere else?

Hows the diet going still? Also where you from mate if you don't mind me asking


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey harry, I'm from Barrow-in-Furness in Cumbria. Definately putting on uscle but my eating hasn't been perfect which is the usual case for me i'm afraid. Today been ok so far though.

Breakfats 100gms oats 3 scoops phd whey

Mid Morn Tuna sandwhiches, 4 slices wm bread, 1.5 tins tuna, x light mayo

PWO 3 Scoops MHP Dark Matter

1 Hour later, Pancakes 8 egg whites,1 scoop whey, 100gms oats.

I've missed back this week due to family commitments but i'll have time to do it tomorrow so no problem.

As for the quad shots harry i've never been that keen on them as they have made me limp for a few days in the past, but they felt ok today.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How are you finding the slin dale? Have you had any hypo issues?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

No i've used it a few times and i am able to drop the carbs down from 10gms per i.u to around 7.5gms per i.u with no problems. But obvioulsy this took time to assess.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know a great deal about slin, obviously combined with AAS it increases gains, would you say it was worth doing for the danger that is involved with it?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like you're bang on with it Dale, I've been offered some but fear of it making me fatter due to not being lean enough yet.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I like slin i seem to react well to it. Especially when using creatine too seems to make me rock hard. But if my diet isn't on point then i just get fat off it very easily. As for the risk for a long time with it I was very cautious 12 gms carbs per i.u of slin but now i know how my body reacts to it. I am hoping to combine it with some gh soon to see some real results from it. I personally have never gone hypo but i have it at same time as my PWO shake then exactly 1 hour later i eat protein and carb meal. If for whatever reason. I cannot get these meals in I won't take my slin. Plus I carry a glucose drink around with me as a precaution.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

have you only ever used fast slin dale?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes only fast mate pwo. I work for network rail track maintenance mate so morning slin kind of worries me a little due to physical job not always being able to get mid morning feed on schedule


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Im going to start reading more about slin i think, i've got no where near enough experience of AAS yet to be trying slin or GH but it's good to know for when the time comes.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bet doing a rail re-lay is murder when dieting dow eh mate??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dale_flex said:


> Yes only fast mate pwo. I work for network rail track maintenance mate so morning slin kind of worries me a little due to physical job not always being able to get mid morning feed on schedule


respect that mate and you do the right thing


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

RACK said:


> Bet doing a rail re-lay is murder when dieting dow eh mate??


Not competed since worked on railway so it'll be a new challenge. The last time i competed I was 23 no kids worked 5 days a week. Next show i'll be 26 2 kids 1 stepdaughter, work6-7 days a week. And on the railway we are tested so no ephedrine whilst dieting! Argh i practically survived off t-5s last time. To be honest i'm loking forward to it. :thumb:

Feeling good today unsure why as only had 4 hours sleep! Going to go train back gonna switch things up a little today and increase the reps. I feel like chasing a pump today.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Todays back workout

Behind Neck Pulldowns 3 x 15 reps

Hammer Pulldowns 3 x 15 reps

T-Bar Rows Parrallel Grip 3 x 15reps

Straight Arm Pulldowns FST-7

Hyperextensions 4 x 15-20 reps

Wow the pump in my lower back was stupid when walking home from gym ( a sure sign of water retention!) and i only live around the corner. Nice to change the pace a little with different exercises and reps than normally do. No slin today as i may try and have a nap this afternoon as theres no kids around. But may also wash my motor as the sun's out. Got a zafira gsi but it's affectionately known as the Sus Bus round here!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's great to chop up your workout every week, were always changing the reps and sets and weights every week it feels great. Im loving reading this journal mate, learning little bits and getting even more motivation from reading it.

How come you didn't do deadlifts this week mate? Felt you needed a rest from them?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

No deadlift this week Harry as i've not yet done anything to address the issues i've been having with my grip, will sort something this week. :thumb:

Today i trained chets delts as quads still very slightly tender from shots friday.

Incline Smith Press 2 x 12 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 80 kgs, 4 reps + 1 forced 140kgs!! This was my target weight from this cycle hit it on week 4 just want 3-4 more reps with it and i'll be over the moon.

Flat DB Press 12 reps 35kgs, 8 reps 60kgs

Incline CAble flyes 3 x 8-12 reps

DB Lateral raises 2 x 12 reps 10kgs, 11 reps 22.5kgs, 7 reps 25kgs

Smith Behind neck press 12 reps 40kgs, 8 reps 70kgs

Cable reverse flyes 3 x 8 12 reps

Decent session weight felt good on smith just gonna try up the reps on it before i try keto in 4 weeks. No slin this week as getting fatter. Only gonna use it on arms as they are a real weak point for me. Eating been really good so far today 3 feeds left and i've got them covered nutritionally.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice strength on the Flat DB's mate.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah not to bad would love to have a go at some heavier DB's but none at our gym. Also not bad considering got big hole in my left pec from tear when 19! I seem to be one of those people who's stronger than they are muscular if that makes sense?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm the other way round LOL!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well didn't get chance to train yesterday and our job went horribly wrong at work last night so didn't get home till 8 am so i'm shattered not sure whether to do legs or leave them till tomorrow when i'm fresher. Not sure i'm upto squatting?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Right decided i need more sleep before i do legs so instead of doing nothing just did 25 mins of stationary bike to try combat this problem. Legs tomorrow though when i'm fresh hoping for another 2 reps on my squats.

Another thing i've been relying on heavily recently is caffeine drinks and i'm becoming alomost dependant on them. Time to go cold turkey on the caffeine i think. Can't wait for next week to go back on days.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sucks being tired don't it mate. Im always tired i rely on food to keep me going before training. You ever used cafiene pills mate?

What fed did you compete in before? Hope you fell good enough for legs tomorrow i need someone else to share in my aching lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Harry no not tried caffeine tablets mate but i am too reliant on redbull style drinks these days. Like i said cold turkey on them now though. Hoping work goes better tonight probably be home 3-4am. Just cooked my lean mince for at work and home time. Hopefully get more than 3 hours sleep tonight as really want to hammer legs tomorrow. Also gonna make a real effort to clean eating up this weekend as start d-bol monday and i easily become a bloated mess when on them if eatings not on point.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

yeh mate try the caffeine tabs, I use these before I work the doors after working a full day at work...I also have a red bull but just the one and I am fine and by the time I have finished my shift on the doors my day has been a long 21hrs awake...but I am still fine and wide awake for the drive home to bed....


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

musclemorpheus said:


> yeh mate try the caffeine tabs, I use these before I work the doors after working a full day at work...I also have a red bull but just the one and I am fine and by the time I have finished my shift on the doors my day has been a long 21hrs awake...but I am still fine and wide awake for the drive home to bed....


Will try them mate but not for a few weeks as trying to go caffeine free for a few weeks first as i've become to dependant on it of late.

Still only got 4 hours sleep today and feel pretty ****ty but managed to drag myself through a leg workout.

Squats 2 x 12 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 80kgs, 12 reps 120kgs, 9 reps 160kgs

Leg Press 12 reps 300kgs, 12 reps 450kgs

Leg extension 2 sets 12

Leg Curl SLDL

Not really up, to any intensity methods todat drop sets or fst-7 but managed and extra rep on squats which i'm happy with considering lack of sleep this week. Train calves and arms tomorrow with cardio. Hopefully get some more sleep tonight. :thumb:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Todays arm workout.

Rope Pressdowns 3 x 8-12 reps

Tricep Extensions v-bar 12 reps 35kgs, 7 reps 70kgs

Incline bench skullcrushers 12 reps 30kgs, 7 reps + 2 forced 60kgs

Single arm pressdowns 3 x 8-12 reps

Preacher Machine FST-7

DB Hammer Curls 3 x 15 reps 15kgs

Fancied changing things a little today by starting my biceps with the fst-7 rather than ending. It definately made DB Hammer curls a challenge as I have been doing my fst-7 set then ending workout so i enjoyed switching it up a little today.

Managed 6 whole hours of sleep last night which is more than i've been getting, back on days next week and got an easy week as stuck in depot all week doing a training course so my eating, training rest should all be perfect. Eating been great so far today and i'm not planning on that changing. I'll post full days eating before bed or in the am.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like you've had a good week mate. How many kcals you on a day atm roughly? Got anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bet the increased sleep made a big difference mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Harry Jack said:


> Looks like you've had a good week mate. How many kcals you on a day atm roughly? Got anything planned for the weekend?


The last few weeks mate my calories have gone out of control due t my day starting at 9am and not ending till4-5am due to being on nights at work. Going to limit them to 3750kcals again starting today mate.

And as for the weekend tomorrow am i've got a little cardio and back workout planned then i'll be spending the afternoon with my 5 month old son Ethan. Probably go visiting the relatives. Then i'm working again tomorrow night start at 10pm probably home for aroung 6-7am! Need to do the overtime though to pay for this expensive lifestyle of ours. Sunday will be family day too mate probably try get into gym and do some cardio sun aswell. Hope you have a good weekend bro


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

RACK said:


> Bet the increased sleep made a big difference mate


 I do feel better for it mate but i'm still looking forward to going to bed at a reasonable hour tonight. I've still got some catching up to do in the sleep department. Life gets hectic once your a dad i can tell you that much.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm with ya on the lack of sleep i've worked everyday since the beginning of March with hours all over the place, not as bad as your hours admitidly but they suck. I actually have a day off tommorrow, i've got to take my girlfriend to a singing competition near Bristol. How tall are ya mate?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

About 5'8" mate. Will post some pics of last comp up if i can figure out how to make them smaller??


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

i resized mine on paint mate  would love to see them


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Heres 1 :thumb:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

another


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

wow! how do you stand like that on walls man? 

looked awesome dude cant wait for you to start posting pics on here so we can follow your progress.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm just under 13st on the pics harry and at the minute i'm around 17.5st, and i'd say i've maybe put on 6lbs of muscle at best? Saying that probably more as i really overdid cardio and calorie restriction on last diet so must have lost a fair bit of muscle. Maybe 9lbs then. This is Due to being very inconsistant up untill the start of the journal for the last 3 years so like i say i'm afraid it'll be a while before any pics. I'm planning on hiring pscarb for my prep next year so I have no doubt in my mind i'll be the best version of myself yet. Just gonna work the next 5 months to clean things up a little to give Paul a better base to work his magic on.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet i really can't wait mate, i think i need to hire someone for my first prep. I want to be the best i can be at the time and i think the only way would be with someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking ripped in the pics mate, how long ago was that?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

RACK said:


> Looking ripped in the pics mate, how long ago was that?


That was in 2006 mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Monday

Breakfast 100gms oats 2 scoops phd 6 hour blend

MidMorn 200gms Lean Mince 10ml olive oil, 100gms light pasta sauce

Lunch Banana 2 scoops phd 6 hr

MidAFt 5 eggs, 10ml olive oil

PWO Dark Matter

1 Hour later 200gms chicken breast, 4 slice wm bread xlight mayo

Supper, 200gms lean mince, 10ml olive oil, 100gms light pasta sauce, birdseyes steamer veg bag

Chest and delts

20mins on stationary bike

Incline Smith Press 2 x 12 reps 40kgs, 10 reps 80kgs, 4 reps + 1 forced 140kgs

Flat DB Press 12 reps 40kgs, 8 reps 60kgs

Flye Machine 2 sets 8-12 reps

Cable Lateral Raises 3 x 8-12 reps

Db Shoulder press 12 reps 35kgs, 8 reps + 2 forced 47.5kg

Pretty decent days eating and training. Still adjusting to doing delts after chest and how much you have to adjust the weight because of this but i think my delts have looked better since doing this.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Tuesday

Should have been legs but lower back not feeling great? Not sure why although I have had issues with this in the past. So an inpromptue high rep bicep session was called for instead.

20 mins stationary bike

FST-7 Preacher Curl Machine

DB Alt Hammer Curls 3 x 15

E-Z Bar Curls 21's

Great pump enjoyed the session and am tinkering with the idea of increasing my reps on biceps triceps for a few months in the future after my 5 week keto which i'm planning to start Mon 3rd Aug.

Today Back

Parrellel wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10-12 reps

DB Rows 12 reps 35kgs, 11 reps 55kgs, 10 reps 55kgs

Underhand grip Barbell rows 12 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 80kgs, 8 reps 110kgs

Cable rows 2 x12 reps

Hyperextensions 3 x 15 reps

Barbell Shrugs 3 x 10-12 reps

Been on training course in work this week so not exactly strenuous but no motivation at all for some reason. Been getting lazy prepping my food and relying on shakes too much too. Going to have to really pull my finger out next week with my eating on last week of bulking. Want a really productive week before i trial keto for 5 weeks. Any tips on doing keto greatly appreciated. Will post my planned keto diet up later so you guys can give opinions on it.


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the nice words, Dale.

Looking good and seems you are VERY strong in the gym :thumbup1:

You mentioned that you are working at nights, wanted to ask how are you constructing your diet at work? If you begin work at 9pm, still eating every few hours at nights?

I'm also working at nights and eating is the hardest part for me, since I've no hunger at all at nights and always drop few kg due to not eating at nights when working and the day after when I'm sleeping half of the day... :confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

have a search in the diet section for dave palumbo threads mate all the info you could need and more


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

LitLift said:


> Thanks for the nice words, Dale.
> 
> Looking good and seems you are VERY strong in the gym :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


I work on the railway mate so when on track a shake is the only form of nutrition i can get in. It depends on the job if i get back to the van and get solid food meal in. I have the opposite problem to yourself in that when on nights I still wake realtively early and end up eating 8-9 feeds a day! ANd thanks for kind words yourself but unfortunately they are old contest photos don't look like that now. Although i will look better than that before long.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> have a search in the diet section for dave palumbo threads mate all the info you could need and more


Yeah cheers hilly been trying to sift my way through it tonight


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice training sessions mate. I did keto for 6 weeks back last October/November i liked it alot and lost 10% bodyfat and went down to my lowest i had been. It made me a grumpy f*cker though, but i think that was more to do with the massive change in diet rather than keto.

Hope your well bud and the progress is still coming along. Definately get that finger out gotta stay on top of the motivation or its easy to fall. How you feeling on the gear? Getting stronger again?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh yeh i forgot to ask, the pictures you've posted of you on stage...where did you place and what class was it?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

FIrst timers nabba north west 2006 placed 6th mate so got trophy lol, only top 6 were placed. 17 in lineup. Yeah i reckon i'm gonna be a grumpy **** myself bud as usually am when i diet. Got to make more of an effort to kerb my diet moods now i'm a dad though so thats gonna be a challenge in itself. Progress has definately been made on this cycle but workout are starting to feel stale so i feel it's time for a bit of modification here and there to freshen things up a little. So expect to see all new exercises next week.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good stuff mate. Can you see this progress in your body yet? Think you've lost some fat and put on more muscle? My workouts are never the same from week to week its the best way to keep it interesting and keep hitting DOMS.

Like you've said your going to change up to some new exercises have you ever tried just changing grips, bench angles, the equipment you use to do the exercise, unilaterally loading(one side slightly heavier than the other)? Just wondering that if you have what results did you get? Thats the sort of thing i do all the time i just don't write it because it would go on forever lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I've definatley put muscle back on but softened up with it mate. So i'm now starting DP style keto tomorrow 5 week blast see how my body responds to zero carb and low intensity cardio as on previous diets ive kept carbs in and done higher intensity cardio. Its all a learning curve isn't it. Goint to follow it for 200lb man even though i'm prob around 240 as want decent results in short time frame. So just chilling today eating some junk ready for keto start tomorrow. Wish me luck.

Regarding your questions on training i've had very similiar training style and routine for some time Heavy duty style. So for next 5 weeks of keto i'm going to change exercises slightly but keep to Heavy duty, then once i add carbs back in i'm going to focus on fst-7 style training for a while see what that does for me. Right i'm off to kfc then to asda to buy them stupidly expensive omega 3 eggs.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha isn't it cheaper to buy normal eggs and omega supps? I get my eggs from my mate that owns a restaurant and they are all free range organic bad boys, go through 60 a week.

I think i might try just doing FST-7 after rest week because at the moment i'm just using it for a pump on like biceps and quads.

Glad that your on track and everything is coming along nicely again it's great to follow this journal it defaintely helps keep me motivated


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Sunday start of keto!

Arms and 45 mins cardio

Monday Legs

Leg Press 2 x 15 reps 200kgs, 12 reps 300kgs, 12 reps 400kgs, 12 reps 500kgs

Leg Extensions 3 sets

Leg Curls 5 sets

Standing calf raise 4 sets

seated calf raise 3 sets

Also did patrol on monday morning at work which was a 1 hour walk roughly.

Tue

6.00am 45 mins walk treadmill

7.00am 250gms steak epo, fish oils

9.30am 2 scoops phd 6 hr blend, 30gms walnuts

12.30pm 5 omega 3 eggs

16.00pm 3 scoops phd 6hr blend, tablespoon olive oil

17.45pm Train Chest 20mins stationary bike

19.00pm 3 scoops phd whey, tbs natural pb

22.0opm 200gms lean mince, epo, fish oil

Not an ideal days eating to many shakes really meal 4 should have been solid food rather than shake but i had my son and he was being a nightmare so a shake was better than nothing. Changing foods every day but aiming for 300gms protein daily and the rest from fats to make daily cals of 2500ish. Only did chest tonight rather than chest and delts as my left lateral delt is really sore still after putting too many ml in it on fri.

Chest

Incline DB Press (low incline) 2 x 15 reps 22.5kgs, 12 reps 40kgs, 11 reps + 1 forced 60kgs

Cable crossovers 3 sets 8-12 reps

Bench Press 15 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 80kgs, 9 reps 130kgs

Flye machine 2 sets

Finished with 20mins on stationary bike.

3rd day of keto and am tired but thats probably more to do with gettin up at 6 am to do cardio today. Looking forward to the alarm going off tomorrow, NOT! But usually only takes me a week or so to get body clock used to the early starts.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

first 4-5 days of keto are the worst mate once your body switches over should be ok pal.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Wed

6am 45mins cardio

7am 3 scoops phd 6 hr blend, TBs olive oil

9.30am 2 scoops phd 6hr blend

12.30pm 5 omega 3 eggs

4.00pm 320gms king prawns tbs olive oil

5.00pm checked keto stick PURPLE!

7.00pm 200gms lean mince

8pm 20mins cardio

9.30pm 2 omega 3 eggs 4 egg whites 25gms cheese, 1 scoop phd 6 hr blend

Thurs

6.00am 45mins cardio

7.00am 200gms chicken breast skin on, tbs peanut butter

9.30am 2 scoops phd

12.30pm 200gms chicken breasts skin on

3.30pm train 20 mins cardio

5.00pm 2 scoops phd whey, 2 tbs olive oil

7.00pm 200gms lean mince 35gms cheese

10.00pm 200gms lean mince cheese or olive oil not decided yet

Feel ok to be honest finding things a breeze so far. A little tired from the early starts but thats only gonn atake a few days to adjust into. Trained back tonight

Parralel grip pulldowns 3 sets8-12 reps

DB Rows 15 reps 35kgs, 12 reps 55kgs, 11 reps 55 kgs

Cable Rows 3 sest 8-15 reps

Hammer strength pulldowns 3 sest 12-15 reps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the first 6 weeks of the keto i did this year i found really easy for a diet to be honest. once the first week is over its not a bad way to diet but after 8 weeks i started getting ill and really felt down.

keep it up pal


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Suits me mate as only planning 5 weeks on it just to reign my weight in a little was 17st 5 lbs on sun morn hoping for under 16st in my 5 weeks. Then try and maintain a weight around this figure make next years prep easier.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like a good plan.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hows it going Dale, are you having update pics with this journal?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how is the keto style dieting going Dale....?

i am not a big fan of going zero carbs myself tried it in the past and either came in flat or had a bad rebound when trying to carb up......but in saying that you need to see for yourself if this will help or hinder you.......

what new exercises are yout thinking of trying? why the change


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, sorry not been about much, hope all is well?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> how is the keto style dieting going Dale....?
> 
> i am not a big fan of going zero carbs myself tried it in the past and either came in flat or had a bad rebound when trying to carb up......but in saying that you need to see for yourself if this will help or hinder you.......
> 
> what new exercises are yout thinking of trying? why the change


Only day 6 paul but so far finding it a breeze but obviously it's very early days. No real appetite either which is very strange for me as i'm usually constantly hungry. Just wanted to give keto a try as this sport is a constant learning curve in my opinion and i know i've still got alot to learn.

As for the new exercises during my keto phase i'm going to make every session unique just to spice things up for the next 5 weeks. Also i feel my ego is a big hindrence for me and my physique, because 95% of the time i don't look like i have ever stepped foot on a stage but i love the feeling of walking into the gym and throwing big weights (well big in my head!) around. I get so fixated with getting stronger and use this as my gauge for progress but inreality whilst i am getting strronger and my weights going up i'm just getting smoother in the process and most new strength is lost when i have to try and shift 3-4 st to get on stage. So untill we start my prep i'm trying to tidy things up myself and learn alot about what suits my body and metabolism in the process.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey RAck things seem to be heading in the right direction at the minute bro. Gonna have to get yourself some internet access mate lol.

Trained arms today

Single arm reverse cable pressdowns 3x8-12 reps

Incline bench skull crushers 15 reps 20kg, 15 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 60kgs

SIngle arm overhead db ext 12 reps 12.5kgs, 10 reps 20kgs, 9 reps 20kgs

Rope tricep pressdowns 2 x 8-12 reps

FST-7 preacher curl machine

Incline db curls 12 reps 15kgs, 10 reps 20kgs drop set to 6 reps 10kgs

35 mins treadmill 25 mins stationary bike


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice session there dale

Access is sorted now at night time, just got a bit of a personal prob to sort out.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice session mate, not losing the plot on keto diet yet??Damn keto drove me mad.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dale_flex said:


> Only day 6 paul but so far finding it a breeze but obviously it's very early days. No real appetite either which is very strange for me as i'm usually constantly hungry. Just wanted to give keto a try as this sport is a constant learning curve in my opinion and i know i've still got alot to learn.


it is good to try new things far to many guys stay in a rut and never progress....



dale_flex said:


> As for the new exercises during my keto phase i'm going to make every session unique just to spice things up for the next 5 weeks. Also i feel my ego is a big hindrence for me and my physique, because 95% of the time i don't look like i have ever stepped foot on a stage but i love the feeling of walking into the gym and throwing big weights (well big in my head!) around. I get so fixated with getting stronger and use this as my gauge for progress but inreality whilst i am getting strronger and my weights going up i'm just getting smoother in the process and most new strength is lost when i have to try and shift 3-4 st to get on stage.


this is a common problem mate and only something that really can be changed when someone else tells you their is a problem.......i have seen a body builder's physique literally change in a few weeks just by lowering the weight and changing their form.....



dale_flex said:


> So untill we start my prep i'm trying to tidy things up myself and learn alot about what suits my body and metabolism in the process.


this is an excellent way to go mate the more you know about how your body works and reacts will help me when the prep starts and ultimately will produce a better physique.....


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well today is day 7 of keto and i'm gonna have a couple of cheat meals as it's sat night and i'm not working for the first time in 8 weeks so a chinese and dvd once the kids are in bed i think!

Lost 8lbs this week which i obviously know is mainly water but now thats off my weight is 16st 11lbs, so any weight lost from this point i'm going to class as bodyfat loss. Really found this weeks eating easy almost too easy. Tomorrow i will increase cardio to two 45 minute sessions 6 x a week.

Todays eating

breakfast 2 scoops phd 6hr blend, tbs olive oil

midmorn 200gms lean mince 32gms cheese

lunch 2 scoops phd 6 hr blend

tea KFC!!!!!

Supper Chinese!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha glad things are going well. enjoy your food.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

To be honest hilly i feel like i could do without cheat but a sat night at home with the mrs is a rare luxury these days mate so i'm going to make the most of it. When you cheated on keto how long did it take for you to get back into ketosis? Also was it just one cheat meal a week?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would let myself eat whatever i wanted after 7pm and this was a bloody lot ha. it took me about 2 days normally to get into keto however i found using 2iu of slin every 3 hours apart starting at 3pm then 6 then 9 got me into ketosis by the next day 

also metformin tabs are a safer way but didnt speed the process up much to be honest. maybe a little tho.

i was using metformin with my refeeds tho which can help keep blood sugar down.

i only mention the slin use as i no you use it already so have experience with it and i didnt have any hypo worries at all. i believe i read some bigger lads have used upto 3/4iu every 3 hours as they needed a little more or some stuck with the 2iu but did 4 or 5 injections. it took me 2 or 3 times playing with it to get it right.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

cheers for that mate i may give it a try depending how long it takes me to go keto naturally this time.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the more you do it naturally the quicker you will get into it etc. Also the more cardio you do the next day fasted the quicker you will deplete glycogen stores to the quicker you will get into ketosis but metformin helps with the refeed and gives you crazy pumps/vascularity.

dave p doesnt recommend a cheat until after 14 days so one is deep into ketosis.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

sod dave p my mrs said we are having a nice night in and i don't think she'd laugh if i cooked her some lean mince with cheese on bud ha ha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao i dont reckon she would either hahaha


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good effort mate, hope you had a good night. I'm still waiting for my 'carb comedown' to kick in lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well sat night after the carbs i was red hot! Sweating like crazy really uncomfortable enjoyed the kfc and chinese though. I usually have full cheat days whilst dieting so just having from 5 pm cheating was also a slight improvement.

Sunday back on keto only managed to get in 60mins cardio but eating was good, on nights this week so i'll have plenty of time to get training and cardio done during days.

Done 60 min fasted cardio this morning legs and another 30 mins left to do today.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Are you planning to post any update pics or are they being kept under wraps?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Are you planning to post any update pics or are they being kept under wraps?


Not just yet mate as at the start of keto i was 17st 5lbs which is prob about 4st over contest weight so i really don't want to be posting pictures of my moobs and gut on here. Hopefully the end result of keto will be worth posting mate. :thumb:

Weighed this morning 16st 7lbs so weight still dropping rapidly. Fell asleep on sofa yest afternoon so missed legs but i'll do them tomorrow. Checked keto stick earlier not quite as dark as it was so not back in full keto yet but prob will be later on today. Just done my am cardio as am on nights this week.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Todays chest and shoulder workout

Incline db press 2 x 15 reps 20kgs, 12 reps 40kgs, 8+1 forced 60kgs (DOWN ON LAST WEEK!!)

Decline smith press 12 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 80kgs, 8 reps 110kgs

Incline hammer strenth style machine 3 sets

cable crossovers 2 sets

lateral raise machine 3 sets

behind neck hammer strength press mach 3 sets

reverse flyes

Was really hoping for a few more reps on the incline db press! Well not going to let my ego come in the way of this diet. Strength isn't everything. Unsure on the decline press whether or not i was feeling it enough in my left (torn) pec or my front delt was taking over. Did another 30 mins cardio after workout.

JUst used my last ml of the Black Widow test 400 so switching to Global Mega Test 350 as of now for next 3 weeks till end of keto. Still running the blue hearts at the min too.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont worry about the strength mate it will drop. keep us updated on the global stuff as im currently using blackwidow and really rate it but can also source the global.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

16st 5.5 lbs today. Really breezing through this diet at the minute. Lost a stone so far which just shows how much unnecesarry water i was holding. Don't feel to hungry either still which is unlike me, can really notice the difference in my face too but i have flattened out now. Planning a cheat friday so i'll prob have first 3 meals as keto then have free for all till end of day.

Did 50mins fasted cardio first thing, plus ive just trained quads and calves and done 40 mins more cardio.

Todays Workout

Leg Extensions 4 sets

Front Squat Machine 3 sets

Leg Press Narrow Stance 2 sets

Smith Calf Raises 5 sets

Quite enjoyed the pre exhaust on my quads i may incorperate this into my training properly once keto is over, so it'll be a pre-exhaust, heavy duty, fst-7 style programme. For Example Legs may look like this

Leg Extensions 4 sets 8-12 reps

Front Squat Machine 3 sets 12 reps + forced on last set

Leg Press FST-7

Bet that'd be a killer, what do you guys think?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Todays eating

Breakfast, 3 scoops protein, tablespoon olive oil, epo, fish oil

Mid-Morn, 200gms lean mince, 35gms cheese

Postworkout, 2 scoops whey, 30gms natural peanut butter

Mid-Aft, 200gms lean mince

Evening 1, 3 omega 3 eggs

Evening 2, 3 omega 3 eggs

Before bed, 200gms chicken, 2 tablespoons olive oil, broccoli, epo, fish oil

On nights again tonight so having to split meal 5 into 2 meals. Last feed will probably be around 3.30am depending what time we get finished at work. Feeling hungry now which is the first time i've felt genuinely hungry in the last 10 days.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Did first shoof global mega test 350 yest in my delt and i have minimal PIP so no complaints with the product so far but i'll keep you posted on it. Woke up today feeling rather jaded as only managed 6 hours sleep but got some promising news so that gave me the kick up the backside to go do 60 mins fasted cardio. :thumb:

Also checked wieght again today and it's stayed the same which may suprise you i'm happy about as was quite concerned weight was dropping to quickly and this diet was a bit catabolic for me! So still got back hams and 30mins cardio left to do today


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Back and Hams*

Pullups (overhand shoulder width grip) BW 12, 10, 9 reps

Chins (underhand slightly narrower grip) 11, 9, 6 reps

DB Rows 12 reps 35kg, 8reps 55kg, 8 reps 55kg

Parallel grip T-Bar row, 15 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 80kgs, 10reps 80kgs

Lying Leg Curl 2 x 15 reps 20kgs, 12 reps 40kgs, 8 reps 50kgs

DB SLDL 2 x 12 reps 22.5kgs, 2 x 12 reps 40kgs

30mins cardio

Not a ground breaking session in terms of weights used but i've decided it was about time i adressed my grip failure issues i was suffering with deadlifts a few weeks ago. Therefore this workout was done without straps. Would have probably got a few more reps on Db rows with straps but i left my ego at the door and decided to think of the long term. My forearms definateky feel like they've done some work. On the final set if DB SLDL the weights were slipping from my grip.

Also the last two weeks cardio has battered my feet and they are now adorned with a few lovely blisters and some rather hard dry cracked skin. COnsidering a visit to a chiropodist as have has some issues with my feet since doing a little judo and mma earlier in the year. Luckily no cardio tomorrow so feet get a well deserved rest.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Hey Dale, i see your down 1 stone, is that from 28/05/09?

I`ve been reading this journal on and off and its great to see you making good progress!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah mate dropped a stone since starting keto but 85% of this will probably be water due to eliminating carbs from my diet. 3 more weeks on this keto trial and hoping to drop around another 8-9lbs. Should make next years diet that little bit easier.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Got weighed again this morning weight gone up 1lb. But this is probably something to do with the fact that i've not been to the loo in 3 days :laugh:.

So next week i'm going to add in a fibre supplement :thumb:

Today is my cheat and i know i'm taking it a day early but this is purely to do with the fact that we have no kids in the house tonight so i'm going to attempt making a romantic meal for me and the mrs with a few cheeky drinks. :beer: But as my culinary skills start and finish with switching the george foreman grill on this may be some challenge for me. Thinking a roast dinner surely i can't go wrong with a roast dinner? I can see me setting light to the house with the candles or something.

Feet feel a little less tender today but i'm still going to give the cardio a miss. Training Arms and calves at 1 will stay in ketosis till after my workout.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

a fiber supp is a must on a keto mate. pysilium husk wored a treat for me and cheap as chips from myprotein.

A meal sounds good. A good joint of meat, some nice roasties and stuffing with some veg job done. Get a nice cake for dessert and its game on.

You could even do some marinated chicken skewers in a tandori spice on the goerge foreman serve with a pitta bread and some mint dip from tesco as a starter. dead easy.

can you tell i like to cook haha.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I do get the impression you've dabbled in the kitchen Mr Rams..... i mean hilly! If it doesn't go to plan i'll just order a chinese


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha yeh, i like to cook but sometimes its just nice to order a take away and not have to think about it. it really depends on the mood im in.

Im not having any cheat meals at the moment or atleast for another week or 2 so i am cooking for girlfriend on a night so i can cook for myself and try and make it a little more tasty lol.

Thai takeaway is always very good i think.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> Quite enjoyed the pre exhaust on my quads i may incorperate this into my training properly once keto is over, so it'll be a pre-exhaust, heavy duty, fst-7 style programme. For Example Legs may look like this
> 
> *Leg Extensions 4 sets 8-12 reps*
> 
> ...


This is basically what i've been doing mate and it kills. Tried doing extensions, squats, press and didn't like that as much as press, squats, extensions but see what you like  How ya feeling this week?

Everything looks good and im still following :thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Arms*

Rope Cable Pressdowns 4 sets

Overhead Double Arm DB Ext 12 reps 30kgs, 12 reps 55kgs, 12 reps 55kgs

Tricep Pressdowns 2 sets

Dips machine stack 20 reps 17 reps

Standing Barbell Curl 2 x 12 reps 20kgs, 12 reps 40kgs, 7 reps 60kgs (Argh wheres my strength gone!!!!)

Rope Cable Hammer Curls 3 sets


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Harry Jack said:


> How ya feeling this week?
> 
> Everything looks good and im still following :thumbup1:


Feeeling ok mate it's been a little harder this week due to being on nights but cheat day today! Got to make the most of the house being a child free zone. :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good stuff mate, cheat for me i'm skipping cheat day this week as i've been on rest week  Only seems fair lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

will pm you later buddy


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll certainly do my best to do your share of the cheating Harry! Gonna do two hours a day cardio this weekend to make up for todays cheat.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The first 2 days of 2 hour cardio are the worst mate LOL

Hope all is well?

I'm back on line now so will have a proper catch up


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Right it's confession time. I was supposed to have cheat afternoon/evening fri................ but this somehow continued to sat. Oops, back on zero carb yesterday though. Did 90 mins cardio yesterday and only 60 mins today but also had 4 mile track patrol at work. No weights today though as feel like absolute crap!! I am back on days today and i've really struggled with the transition from nights to days this week.

Also had some really positive news this week regarding my bodybuilding and show prep next year. It's not concrete yet though but hopefully I can fill you guys in once it bocomes more definate.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats good mate...i'ev got to sit here wondering what it is now until you tell me  Congratz though on whatever it is lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Not counting my chickens yet Harry but keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

*crosses fingers too*


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha i hope you enjoyed the cheat meat. have anything exciting??

come on fill us in im on the dge of my seat lmao


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll keep my finger's crossed for ya mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Chest and Delts*

Flat DB Press 2 x 15 reps 20kgs, 12 reps 40kgs, 9 reps 57.5kgs *Uh oh bye bye strength*

Bench Press 15 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 80kgs, 12 reps + 2 forced 120kgs

Incine flyes 12 reps 20kgs, 10 reps 25kgs drop set to 12 reps 12.5kgs

Cable Lateral Raises 3 x 8-12 reps

Cable reverse crossovers 3 x 12 reps

Smith Military Press 12 reps 40kgs, 9 reps 90kgs

90 mins total cardio today

Can definately feel strength dropping now dumbell press was pathetic have done 14 reps with that weight before. Oh well as they say it's bodybuilding not powerlifting. Got 2 days holiday from work now so no excuse not to increase cardio to 2 hours like i promised. No update for you guys on the possible good news but i'll keep you's posted. Also back on nights next week which gives me loads of time to get workouts and cardio in but not much time for family. Feel better energy wise today though so must be back in ketosis have run out of keto stick to check though. I'll get some more tomorrow.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Wednesday*

07.00am *60mins cardio*

08.15am 4 omega 3 eggs and 4 egg whites, omega3, epo

11.00am 200gms lean mince, 35gms cheese

1.45pm 2 scoops protein

2.30pm *Quads, Calves, 60mins* *cardio*

5.00pm 2 scoops protein, 30gms nat peanut butter

7.15pm 200gms lean mince 35gms cheese

10.00pm 4 whole omega 3 eggs and 4 whites

*Quads and Calves*

Leg Extensions 2 x warmups sets, 3 work sets 8-12 reps

Front Squat Machine, 12 reps 100kgs, 12 reps 200kgs, 8 reps 250kgs

Single Leg Press 2 sets

Standing Calf raises 3 sets 15 reps

Toe press on leg press 3 sets 15 reps

Had day off work today and was child free too untill 5pm so just trained and relaxed. Was just what i needed to be honest i feel really rundown at times but I work a fair amount (6-7 days a week) and have a young family like alot of guys on here so eventually stuff catches up with you. Got another day off tomorrow so plenty of time to train and spend with the family as the mrs is off work also. Been looking into peptides today considering ghrp-6 and the cjc1295. They seem cheaper than hgh on face value.

Also been trying to get some show dates so i can plan out the rest of my year. Courses training programmes etc. Not been on the scales again but i think i'll have dropped a few more lbs on weigh in day sat. Been talking to hilly2008 today hopefully we will get together for a workout at somepoint this year. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate, even if we pick a random gym at a half way point and meet up to train ha. would be good crack.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like a plan mate 

Perfect opportunity for some dodgy training photo's for our journals :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha yeh without a doubt. were abouts you from mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Dale, I'm pretty new to the peptides you mentioned but have heard good things. Do you think these would be better value for money, so to speak over HGH?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

On face value it does seem slightly better value than hgh but hgh is time proven so is it worth the extra cash? Guess its just trial and error mate? Still unsure which route to go down myself. Thinking the peptides now leave the hgh till pre contest. But i'll keep you posted on which route i go down.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> haha yeh without a doubt. were abouts you from mate?


Barrow-in-Furness, it's near the lake district mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll keep my eyes on the journal mate for the peptides.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just to chime in here i think the peptides have their place maybe off season experimenting but i think dales got the right idea eith still using GH pre contest.

Some people are reporting good gains with the ghrp6/cjc and using HGH as well. this seems like the best option. but expensive all the same.

I have ran the ghrp6 and intend to again but if i had money to burn i would be using GH because at the end of the day its proven and its what has made all the bodybuilders i admire and aspire to look how they do.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Thursday*

Well i've just trained back and my god do i feel weak! Random exercises again but apart from strength levels i feel good. Jumped on scales today for quick check and i've lost another 2lbs so 16st 4lbs today feel flat as a fart though. I think i'm going to cut my keto short by one week as my target weight was 16st so i feel i'll achieve that within 4 weeks. Strength is dropping too rapidly for my liking and it's battering my head, plus i feel its time to come off the gear but struggling to source hcg so may have to cruise instead. So next sat or sunday will be final day of keto. Done 1hr 45mins of cardio today.

*Back and Hams*

Cable rows 4 x 8-12 reps

Wide grip lat pulldowns 3 x 8-12reps

T-Bar rows 3 x 8-12 reps

Hammer rows 3 x 15 reps

Leg Curls 3 x 8-12 reps

Barbell SLDL 3 x 8-12 reps

Did this workout without straps again as still trying to strengthen my grip, hopefully i'll add some mass to my forearms in the process. Going to have full cheat day again sat if my weight is down to 16st 3lbs if not just 2 cheat meals. Back to work tomorrow so the alarm will be set for 5.45am for 60 mins fasted cardio. On nights next week so plenty of free time for training and cardio during final week of keto. When keto is finished i'm going to follow the clean bulk diet which i've followed in the past with some success.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i noticed the same on the keto mate but its doing what you wanted and in quicker time so cant really complain. whats ure plan for clean bulk?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

following clean bulk 101 article pscarb posted in article section ages ago. Used it in past to great effect!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I got on the scales today and had reached target weight of 16st 2 lbs so no cardio today but stayed in keto. Trained arms this afternoon.

*Arms*

Standing alternate DB curl 2 x 12 reps 12.5kg, 10 reps 22.5kg, 8 reps 27.5kg

Barbell curl straight bar 12 reps 25kgs, 12 reps 45kgs,12 reps 45kgs

Single arm preacher machine curls 2 sets

Single arm reverse grip pressdowns 3 set 12 reps

Single arm overhead db extension 12 reps 12.5kg, 12 rps 20kg, 8 reps 20kg

Well strength has completely deserted me now but i look so much better in only 3 weeks so it's a small sacrifice to make. Cheat day tomorrow then final 6 days of keto


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice one mate, glad the keto worked well and your happy with your results. Does this mean we can bug you for photos now? lol

Still waiting for your exciting news mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*UPDATE!*

Earlier in the week guys i mentioned some exciting news that I was hoping to update you with. Well here goes. Recent board sponser Carbs n Whey have agreed to sponsor me and help me with my goals of competing next year. Although a new company they are growing quickly and i'm hoping with there help i'll grow too and present the best version of myself yet when i step on stage next year. I've been really impressed with the companies attitude and their goals to provide us bodybuilders with the best products at VERY competetive prices but backed up by even better customer service. I'm looking forward to adding their products to my programme and updating you with my progress.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats awesome mate having a sponsor like that will be really helpful im jelouse ha.

congrats pal


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

The Team at Carbs n Whey are very happy to help Dale on his journey. We all understand the pressures of family, work and gym and hope that our small contribution will help Dale acheive the success he deserves.

Plus we're all suckers for a comeback :thumb:

Keep up the good work.

oh and welcome to the team :beer:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome news mate. Congratz!! Well jealous haha. Thats great news for you bud can't wait to see you on stage next year.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome news mate!!!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks for the support guys. Right well back on zero carbs today for one final week. Was in work this morning and first job was a 3.5mile track patrol so that was my fasted cardio done. Took me about 60 mins which isn't to bad as it's hard work walking on ballast. Also done another 60 mins cardio in the gym this evening. But the best thing about today was our little party for my beautiful daughter Honor's 2nd birthday which is tomorrow. Spend most of afternoon putting toy's together! Eating has been very standard keto fare looking forward to my 240gms of salmon fillets before bed. At the end of the week i'm planning on posting a detailed plan for the 22 remaining weeks before i start my diet for next years shows outline courses, diet, training routines etc so i'm looking for opinions criticisms etc once i do please folks.


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

zero carbs and 2 hours of cardio:blink:I think I would be dead before attempting to do the second hour  You are one of the hardest working guys there... How are you feeling on keto,mate? Mentally, strenght in the gym, muscle fullness, bodyfat droping-muscle retaining ratio etc...?

BTW congrats, Dale, with your sponsorship! Your hard work is paying off.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

LitLift said:


> zero carbs and 2 hours of cardio:blink:I think I would be dead before attempting to do the second hour  You are one of the hardest working guys there... How are you feeling on keto,mate? Mentally, strenght in the gym, muscle fullness, bodyfat droping-muscle retaining ratio etc...?
> 
> BTW congrats, Dale, with your sponsorship! Your hard work is paying off.


Thanks LitLift for your comments but the reason i have to work so hard is because of lazyness 99% of the year. I'd allowed myself yet again to balloon 4+ stone over my estimated contest weight. This is why i have done a short keto trial just to try clean up a little of this laziness and make next years diet a little less difficult. As for my opinions on keto???

It's given me exactly what i needed, decent results in a short amount of time. But as for it's effectiveness for a 12-16 week diet. I feel i'd struggle massively due to the strength losses when training. In general day to day life though it's the easiest diet i've ever attempted. I feel less hunger and cravings whilst in keto and my general energy levels are good when at work or when with the family. But when i'm in the gym i struggle to get my head round the strength losses and have held my strength much better in the past on diets which included carbs.

Hopefully by sat i'll have reached my target weight of 16st and then it's time to switch up gears. I will introduce carbs back in but i'll limit them to 300gms per day. I've lowered my test dosage to 3/4ml of mega test 350 now and plan to cruise on this for next 4-5 weeks. I'll keep in 50mgs of d-bol till sat then end these. Whilst cruising i'm planning on adding in pwo slin and due to my sponsor CarbsnWhey i''ll also be using Creatine Ethyl Ester again. But a full strategy for remaining 22 weeks will be meticulously planned and posted over the weekend :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

dale_flex said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> Earlier in the week guys i mentioned some exciting news that I was hoping to update you with. Well here goes. Recent board sponser Carbs n Whey have agreed to sponsor me and help me with my goals of competing next year. Although a new company they are growing quickly and i'm hoping with there help i'll grow too and present the best version of myself yet when i step on stage next year. I've been really impressed with the companies attitude and their goals to provide us bodybuilders with the best products at VERY competetive prices but backed up by even better customer service. I'm looking forward to adding their products to my programme and updating you with my progress.


Fcuking awesome news! very pleased for you mate! :beer:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

well done on the sponsor ship mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers Carbwhore and Galtonator much appreciated :thumb:

Today

*8am *60mins cardio

*9am* 2 scoops whey, tablespoon olive oil, EPO, omega 3

*12pm *200gms lean mince, 35gms cheese

*1pm *Chest, 30mins cardio

*3pm *2 scoops whey, tablespoon natural PB

*6pm *200gms lean mince, 35gms cheese

*9pm *240gms salmon fillets

*9.30pm *Start work. We've got one 60ft pice of rail to go in so hopefully it'll be quite a quick night

*11pm *3omega 3 eggs

*1ish? *2 omega 3 eggs before bed

Was a little pushed for time this afternnon so did chest on it's own but have got loads of spare time wed so i'll do shoulder session on it's own to make up for this. Hopefully work shouldn't be to bad this evening as i'm on second day of zero carbs after cheat and always feel lousy on this day which I think is the day my body is switching back over into ketosis. Only 5 more days of no carbs today and I'll be honest i'm really looking forward to adding them back in just to have a decent workout again.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very well done on sponsorship 

Enjoying the progress, keep it up bud.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Very well done on sponsorship
> 
> Enjoying the progress, keep it up bud.


Cheers mate make sure you keep popping in nice to see you in here :thumb:

Well only managed four and a half hours sleep last night, the joys of parenthood. :cursing: But still managed to drag myself through my 60mins fasted cardio this morning. So done 2 hours cardio again today as i've done 60mins post workout also. Just did delts on there own today as missed them yesterday. Was decent session considering lack of sleep and energy levels due to no carbs. Standard keto fare to eat today nothing exciting roll on the weekend for some kfc and flapjack before the real work begins improving for next year.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well target weight of 16st was reached this morning so decided to end keto today. Going to rest and recouperate today then start clean bulk tomorrow and hopefully get some rebound in strength etc. Will post complete plan later once i've draughted it up.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good stuff on hitting the goal early mate, looking forward to seeing the plan


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Right here goes my schedule for improvements for the remainder of the "off" season. On sunday it is exactly 22 weeks till my scheduled start date for my 16 week diet for my shows next year. This gives me 5 months to make some noticable improvements.

I am first going to outline how i have trained for many years now to help you understand my reasoning behind my plans. For many many years i have trained heavy duty style as it really appealled to me from first watching blood and guts and wanting to be the next dorian. I do feel heavy duty is a great style of training but for alot of my training time i've trained alone so the priciple of forced reps sometimes depends on who's in the gym when your training and if they are a capable spotter. When i'm being spotted i don't like anyone touching the weight at all untill it starts going backwards and then i want the minimum help possible but some of the lads i've trained with like constant touching of weight etc. So because I intend to train alone for the next 22 weeks I feel i won't get the most from heavy duty and I also feel i need to try new things and learn how my body responds to them.

Therefore my new training routine is going to include higher reps 10-12 (15 for calves) target rep range rather than 6-8 on heavy duty and i'm going to perform 3 working sets per exercise. I will perform 3 exercises (9 work sets) for most bodyparts but 4 exercises (12 work sets) for quads and lats. So this is going to be my new training split

*Higher Volume Plan*

*Monday Quads and Calves*

Leg Extensions

Front Squat Machine

45 deg Leg Press

Leg Extensions

Standing Calf raises

Toe press

Seated Calf raises

*Tuesday Chest, Delts and Traps*

Incline DB Press

Bench Press

Incline Flyes

Seated Db Laterals

Reverse Flyes

DB Press

Shrugs

*Thursday Back and Hams*

Pullups overhand

Chins underhand

E-z bar yates rows

Hammer strength rows

Leg Lying Curls

SLDL

Standing Leg Curls

*Friday Calves and Arms*

Standing Calf raises

Toe press

Seated calf raises

Incline DB Curls

Preacher Machine

Hammer Curls

Reverse Grip Cable pressdowns

Skull Crushers

Single arm DB Extensions

So thats the plan regarding workouts. Other areas I feel i need to improve are my organisation and preparation. From now on all food for work will be prepared as soon as I get in from work the day before, before i train. I will write down every set, rep, weight, meal, snack, supplement, hours sleep etc every single day and monitor them all.

Regarding aas, hgh etc, my current plan is to cruise on 250mgs of test for the next 5 weeks then do a 6 week course. Probably using fast acting esters, Prop, NPP deca, Tren ace, anavar probably. I am going to use insulin pwo for the next 8 weeks combined with Creatine for maximium cell volumisation. I will be having 8 weeks aas free before the start of my contest diet so i will probably be using either aas or peptides in this time to hold size

*Food*

I will follow these guidlines

Calories 4000kcals training days, 3500kcals non training days

Protein 300-320gms every day

Carbs 300gms training days, 225gms non training days

Water i often overlook hydration so 3 litres water minimum per day

*Cardio*

Cardio will be kept in at 30 mins fasted 4 mornings per week and adjusted if needed.

*Supplements*

Supplements will be taken care of by CarbsnWhey and consist of 25gms bcaa's on empty stomach before cardio, also 25gms PWO. Creatine ethyl ester twice per day in 8-10 week cycles. And Whey taken 2-3 times per day as a protein source. I will also keep using omega 3 supplement, vit c and multivit.

Well this is the plan i'm going to follow, i'm going to start it tomorrow with my first high volume back and hams workout. Opinions and thoughts are greatly appreciated on my plan guys Dale


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

everything looks spot on. the only thing i would be careful of is overtraining due to the higher volume. if you feel run down you could always go to a every other day training using the same plan. would just give a little more rest if you feel you needed.

everything looks spot on otherwise tho i reckon and i like the idea of shorter cycles then cruising. are you taking pics now and then every 8 weeks or so?

also any idea of what bf you are at now and how high will you let it get? will you be using any growth? have you used any before?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Regarding pics mate i'll take some every 4 weeks for myself for now then prob post once I can show a good end result. No idea of bodyfat to be honest mate but i'm not willing to let it get much higher than it is right now otherwise there was now point in me doing this last 4 weeks cut. I have very limited experience of growth only used brifly in the past whilst cutting. I will be using hgh right through pre contest though at 5i.u's per day and may use in the ten weeks prior to pre contest pwo with slin. I've not decided between that or slin, ghrp6 cjc instead??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like a good solid plan Dale. Heavy Duty is fantastic if you have someone you trust to spot you.

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Todays first higher volume day, carbs are back in now too. Did 30mins fasted cardio upon waking.

*Back and Hams*

Pullups overhand BW 12-7-6

Chins underhand 7-6-6

E-z Bar yates rows 12 reps 70kg, 12 reps 90kg, 11 reps 100kg

Hammer rows 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 90kg, 10 reps 100kg

Lying leg curl 12 reps 35kg, 12 reps 45kg, 9 reps 50kg

SLDL 12 reps 50kg, 12 reps 90kg, 8 reps 130kg

Standing Leg Curl 12 reps 25kg, 10 reps 30kg, 10 reps 30kg

Eating has been good will post full days eating tomorrow as i've still got three feeds left.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Yesterdays eating*

100gms oats, 2 scoops whey banana, as porridge

75gms basmatin rice, 1.5 tins tuna, birdseye steamer veg bag

PWO aminos, fruit juice

100gms oats, 2 scoops whey as shake

240gms salmon fillets

200gms lean mince 50gms cheese

protein shake, banana

protein shake, 40gms nuts

Not bad really a few to many shakes if anything but not to bad


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet looks spot on mate to me. have you tried taking some aminos pre workout as well as post. have read alot of good things about this over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I may try it mate but am going to be using 20gms pre am cardio and 25gms pwo. I may split the morning into 10gms and use ten grams pre workout also.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh or even split your pwo and do 12g before and 12 after.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah i'll try both ways see which feels the best


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Like your diet mate, i need to start adding more variety into mine again and you've just reminded me of mince  How ya doing mate? Training looks good too bud.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Calves And Arms*

Well didn't manage to train yesterday as had to wait in for a guy coming round to clean carpets and move all furniture ready and put it all back once he'd gone. Anyway enough of the excuses i got in today for my first higher volume arm workout and although I'm not quite throwing around the big weights as per usual i got fantastic pump and thoroughly enjoyed the workout.

Standing Calf Raises 3 sets 12-15

Seated Calf Raises 3 sets 12-15

Toe Press 3 sets 12-15

Seated DB Curls 12 reps 20kg, 10 reps 22.5kg, 6 reps 22.5kg? *Bye bye strength!*

Preacher Curl Machine 11 reps 20kg, 10 reps 20kg, 10 reps 20kg

DB Hammer curls 11 reps 15kgs, 10 reps 15kg, 10 reps 15kg

Reverse grip 1arm pressdowns 12 reps 30kg, 12 reps 35 kg, 10 reps 40kg

Skull Crushers incline 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 50kg, 9 reps 55kg

Single arm Overhead db ext 12 reps 15kg, 8 reps 17.5kg, 8 reps 17.5kg

Well that was a hard workout really struggled (in a good way) with the higher volume and found it challenging. But thorughly enjoyed myself and am looking forward to trying to get more reps with the same weights next week to get my target 12 reps on everything! No slin PWO today as i'm hoping on getting a nap sometime this afernoon as start work at 11pm prob won't get to bed till 7.30am tomorrow which is a long day from 10am this morning.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Harry Jack said:


> Like your diet mate, i need to start adding more variety into mine again and you've just reminded me of mince  How ya doing mate? Training looks good too bud.


All is good at the minute mate. Can't beat mince it's cheap and is my favourite protein source! :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

gotta love the mince


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

well todays update isn't the best. Just gone in to do legs first higher volume session. Did 2 warmup sets then 3 work sets on extentions then 2 of my work sets on front squat machine. Started 3rd work set and on first rep my right quad felt like it cramped up i foolishly thought i'd do second rep and had same sensation in leg. I seized quad trainin there did a few quick sets of calves and am now at home icing my quad. Don't think it's massively serious but only time will tell sort of feels a bit like a dead leg at the minute! Will update tomorrow guys


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bad news mate rest up


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well today my quad seems to be a little better today. I think it may be the front squat machine as i've torn my lower back using it in the past. When i had physio to fix my back i seem to remember him telling me that my hips etc was all out of line so doing a machine with a straight up and down plain increases my risk of injury as my body naturally tries to twist against it. I feel this is why i've hurt myself. I don't feel injury is to bad though i'm going to take this as a warning. No training today complete rest. Chest and Delts tomorrow.

*Mondays Food*

100gms oats 2 scoops whey as porridge

350gm baked potato, 200gms lean mince, tesco healthy living bolognese sauce

PWO Fuit juice aminos

200gms lean mince, 40gms cheese, bolognese sauce

2 scoops protein, banana

3 omega 3 eggs 40gms mixed nuts

2 scoops protein, tablespoon peanut butter


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

May use Pscarbs fst-7 quad workout from now once leg is healed

Leg exstensions FST-7 (7 sets of 10-12 reps with 20-30 sec rest)

Leg press 6 x 10 reps with 10 sec rest between sets (you perform all 6 sets then your partner)

Leg exstensions FST-7 (7 sets of 10-12 reps with 20-30 sec rest)


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Having another full rest day today just to give quad more time to repair itself. Feels better again today so it can't be anything major. Also got extra visiting time with my daughter today so made the most of that. But tomorrow i'll be attempting am cardio as it feels ok to walk on now and i'll be training thurs, fri, sat to make up for injury induced time off gym.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well after a two day (it felt much longer) hiatus from the gym I was back in today to continue my new higher volume programme with it's first chest and delt session. Am working nights at the moment so didin't get to sleep till 4.30am last night but felt suprisingly fresh when Ethan my six month old woke me up at 9.45 this morning. My quad feels much better today can walk on it no problem but there is still some discomfort when i try to squat down. I think ill miss next weeks quad workout at worst. I will post a full days eating as i've already prepared all todays food!

*10.00 *30mins cardio

*10.45 *100gms oats, 2 scoops whey as porridge

*13.25 *75 gms basmati rice, 1.5 tins of tuna, birdseye veg steamer bag

*14.40 *Chest Delts Traps

*16.00 *PWO 400mls pineapple juice, 25gms BCAA's, 5gms CEE, 5 i.u's slin

*17.00 *100gms oats 2 scoops whey as porridge

*20.00 *240gms salmon, broccoli

*23.00* 200gms lean mince, light bolg sauce, banana

*02.00 *5 boiled eggs

*04.30 *2 scoops protein, 2 tablespoons PB

*Chest Delts Traps*

*Inc DB Press *12 reps 40kg, 11 reps 52.5kg, 7 reps 52.5kg

*Bench Press *12 reps 70kg, 12 reps 100kg, 10+1 forced 110kg

*Inc Flyes *12 reps 15kg, 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 22.5kg

*Seated DB Laterals *12 reps 10kg, 12 reps 17.5kg, 8 reps 17.5kg

*Reverse Flyes Cable *12 reps 20kg, 10 reps 30kg, 8 reps 30kg

*DB Press *12 reps 35kg, 8 reps 40kg, 8 reps 40kg

*DB Shrugs *12 reps 35kg, 12 reps 40kg, 10 reps 40kg

All in all very happy with this workout yes I didn't hit my target reps range of 10-12 reps on all exercises but i am still adjusting to the higher volume and purely guessing my weights on exercises. DB Shrugs are pathetic and this is because shrugs are always the exercise i miss out as they are done at the end of workouts generally so the probably only get a couple of sets of work per month! I will rectify this though. I think next week weights will reamain the same but i'll shoot to hit my target rep range. :thumb:

But i got great pump and am enjoying the higher volume even though it will take some adjusting too.

Also guys i've reopened my facebook account so send me a request to Dale Burns and i've put a comp pic of my hams as my profile pic so i'm easy to recognise


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout and diet both look spot on mate, good idea on resting the quad. im taking the next 5 days off completely myself to rest chest.

ill add you on facebook


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

i hope the chest is healing well mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

getting their thnks mate, having a little issue with tendons on right bicep so im taking rest of week off till monday/tuesday. ive tried to work thru it for 2 weeks but its not getting any better so guna rest up and hope for the best.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hye buddy, just finished catching up. Sucks about the quad injury but your doing the right thing by resting it. I've been hammering the mince down hehe, pork mince too, got some venison mince of my old man for sunday, can't wait.

I like your chest + delts session, how have ya been?

P.S. Tried adding you on facebook but couldn't find you.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well i got penty of sleep last night as woke up at midday today :thumb: .

Also got some nice doms in chest and delts and they both look noticably fuller due to slin and cee pwo  .

*Back and Hams*

20 mins stationary bike pre workout

Pullups overhand BW 12 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps

Chins underhand BW 8reps, 6 reps, 5 reps

E-z Bar Yates row 12 reps 70kg, 12 reps, 100kg, 10 reps 105kg

Hammer rows 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 90kg, 9 reps 100kg

Lying Leg Curls 12 reps 35kg, 12 reps 45kg, 11reps 50kg

SLDL 12 reps 50kg, 12 reps 90kg, 6 reps 130kg

Lying Leg Curls FST-7 25kg

*12.00* 100gms oats 2 scoops whey as porridge

*14.30 *75gms basmati rice 1.5 tins tuna, birdeye steamer veg bag

*15.30 *workout

*17.00 *400mls pineapple juice, 25gms BCAA's, 5 gms cee, 5 i.u's slin

*18.00 *200gms lean mince, light bolog sauce, 4 slices wholemeal bread

*20.00 *2 scoops protein, 2 tablespoons natural pb

*22.30 *200gms lean mince, light bolog sauce, 50gms cheese, 10ml olive oil

Good workout got more reps on most things increased weight on e-z bar row. On a few of the final sets eg the hammer row and chins I lost a rep but i think that is because i'd got more reps or weight on previous set or exercises. Also SLDL grip went on final set so i'll probably wear straps next week to sort that.Also i've changed the standing leg curl for fst-7 lying leg curl as i don't feel the standing leg curl hitting my hams very well.

As for eating it's been pretty good. Short day today with only getting up at noon due to being on nights last night and being off today. Would have probably put another shake in if I was awake any later.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Right let me start this post by holding my hands up and admitting defeat. Who you ask was the victor? Well i'm embarrassed to say it was 15kgs on the leg extension!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Right now for the excuses. Last week i injured my right quad but as it felt fine today i thought it would be ok to train on. But as it may not be at full strength i decided against a heavy session in favour of Pscarbs fst-7 quad workout.  But as i've always trained heavey duty style lets just say i wasn't quite prepared for what i had just let myself in for. :confused1: Also i must state our leg extension is chain not a nice smooth cable one :lol:

The workout is (supposed to be!) this

Leg Extensions FST-7 style 30 seconds rest

Leg Press 6 x 10 reps 10 seconds rest between sets

Leg Extensions fst-7 30 seconds rest

Well here was my attempt

*Leg Extensions FST-7 style 25kg* all 7 sets 12 reps completed

*Leg Press 250kgs* 10 reps/10 sec, 10 reps/10sec, 10 reps/10 sec, 10 reps increased rest to 30 seconds then 10 reps then 20 seconds then 4 reps

At this point my legs felt enourmous pumped like crazy, i took afew minutes rest and then duly lowered the weight on the leg extension to 15kgs.

*Leg Extension FST-7 style 15kg *12 reps, 12 reps, 12 reps, 9 reps, 6 reps, 2 reps collapse!!!! :cursing:

Yes I admit i am a fanny but i will conquer this quad session if it kills me! Definately all 6 sets on leg press next week and much better final extensions! Working tonight really can't be bothered but the leu day and double time is very welcome! I'm off to cry into my pwo shake now :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hahaha having done that leg session myself i no it is a killer lol.

Hows the diet going well? you had anything nice for a cheat this weekend.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah i've fallen off the wagon a little over the weekend mate covered my bases but not exactly clean. I had chicken though in the form of kfc and kebab! Ha morning cardio again tomorrow though fella. Probably do 45 mins per morning to make up for the weekend! Eaten good today too just didn't get in for morning cardio as i had the kids. Hopefully this is my last wk of nights at work and although i could do with the extra money i prefer the routine that days gives me. Hope you had good bank holiday weekend mate and your injuries are healing up ok


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh weekend was good altho i sliped up. had planed cheat at a tapas sat night but ended up on the drink last night. first time in 7 weeks like but i have been bad today. didnt get home till half 6 this morning with a mcd's breaky lol then just been to toby carvery.

Injuries seem better ive had last 6 days off gym so guna go try chest and back 2moro.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Chest and Delts*

Incline DB Press 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 52.5kg, 8 reps 52.5kg

Bench Press 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 105kg, 7 reps 115kg

Incline Flyes 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 25kg, 10 reps 25 kg

Seated DB Laterals 12 reps 10kg, 12 reps 17.5kg, 10 reps 17.5kg

Reverse Cable flyes 12 reps 25 kg, 12 reps 30kg, 10 reps 35kg

DB Press 12 reps 35 kg, 9 reps 40kg, 8 reps 40kg

More reps or more weight on most exercises which is an encouraging sign whilst cruising. Working tonight and it's goin to be a late one as we don't get on track till 00.15am probably be in bed for 5.30ish! As i was awake at 9am this morning lets just say i will be consuming a few extra calories to get me through.


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

I just had a week out of the gym after developing some kind tennis elbow in both arms :confused1:

Why is it your diet falls apart the minute you not training Ive been fu**ing chicken burgers what **** ?? :cursing:

Dale - your doing really well :thumb: be careful not to knock yourself out of the game with an injury.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey mate, back on here. Busy week, moving house tommorow. How ya doing? Chest + Delts is a killer on the same night, keep it up though mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

carbsnwhey said:


> I just had a week out of the gym after developing some kind tennis elbow in both arms :confused1:
> 
> Why is it your diet falls apart the minute you not training Ive been fu**ing chicken burgers what **** ?? :cursing:
> 
> Dale - your doing really well :thumb: be careful not to knock yourself out of the game with an injury.


Yeah your right there. The time when we are inactive and out of action in the gym is probably the time we should take most care of our nutrition. But i hold my hands up last week when off mon tue due to quad i ate some rubbish too oops :cursing: :lol:

Well today has been a good day and got a pleasant boost to morale when i got to the gym this afternoon and my supplies of whey, bcaa's, cretaine and ultra fine oats had arrived from www.carbsnwhey.eu so a big thanks guys :thumb: :thumb :

Todays workout

*Calves and Arms*

Standing Calf raises 3 x 12-15 reps

Seated Calf Raises 3 x 12-15 reps

Incline DB Curls 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 22.5kg, 8 reps 22.5kg

Preacher Curl Machine 10 reps 22.5 kg,9 reps 22.5kg, 9 reps 22.5kg

Alt Hammer Curls 10 reps 17.5kg, 10 reps 17.5kg, 6 reps 22.5kg

Reverse grip 1arm cable extensions 12 reps 30kg, 12 reps 40kg, 9 reps 45 kg

Skull Crushers 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 50kg, 12 reps 60kg

Overhead DB Ext Single arm 12 reps 15 kg, 10 reps 17.5kg, 10 reps 17.5kg

Great pump throughout workout strength increased slightly too which is a good sign when on a cruise.

Todays eating has been ok but i'm having a dirty chinese with the mrs tonight :whistling:

4 weetabix, 300ml semi skim milk, 2 scoops protein

250gms lean mince, healthy liv bolog sauce, 60gms basmati rice, caffeine drink

55gms WPC, 50gms ultra fine oats as shake

TRAIN

PWO 400ml pineapple juice, 25gms bcaa's, 5 gms cee, 5i.u's slin

250gms lean mince healthy living bolognese sauce, banana

CHINESE 

55gms wpc and 3 omega 3 eggs before bed

So not all good but no too bad either. Finshed nights at work now so my days will be alot more regimented nowand this will greatly aid my progress i feel.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Harry Jack said:


> Hey mate, back on here. Busy week, moving house tommorow. How ya doing? Chest + Delts is a killer on the same night, keep it up though mate


Hey Harry good to have you back. Not found me on Facebook yet buddy? Hope the move goes well for you pal. I do chest and delts on the same night as i feel they are two of my stronger points so don't need individual sessions to hit them. Although I do feel my delts have improved since training them after chest :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like doing chest + delts on the same night i get a good kick out of it and feel stacked for a few days on it. Couldn't find you on there mate add me, mine will be easy, ill change the picture to some dodgy pose one lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

OK mate is it just Harry Jack?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeh mate thats it you will see the dodgy pic, gun shot with my brother and sister lol


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Harry Jack said:


> Yeh mate thats it you will see the dodgy pic, gun shot with my brother and sister lol


Love the profile pic mate :thumb:

As i missed traps off after delts on tue and missed thurs back and hams session altogether due to solicitors appointment i have just done Traps, Hams and Cardio.

30mins cardio

Lying Leg Curls 12 reps 35kg, 12 reps 45kg, 9 reps 60kg

SLDL 12 reps 50kg, 12 reps 100kg, 10 reps 120kg

FST-7Lying Leg Culrs 25kg

DB Shrugs 12 reps 35kg, 12 reps 40kg, 10 reps 47.5kg

20gms bcaa's, banana, 5gms cee then home.

Start work at 6am tomorrow but my intentions are to get up and do 30mins cardio and some abs before this. Not sure whether that will happen though. It's going to take a week or so for my body clock to adapt back to working day shifts.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it always takes me a good 5-6 days to get back into normal day shifts its a nightmare lol. workout looks good mate you still enjoying the fst7


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah fst-7 is great mate although i'm using it more sparingly at the moment as my body will still be adapting to the higher volume i feel. Will definately be adding more in though in a couple of months time i think. Just using it or quads and hams for now


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looks like alls going well mate.Dropping in to let you know im reading


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> yeah i've fallen off the wagon a little over the weekend mate covered my bases but not exactly clean. I had *chicken though in the form of kfc and kebab!*


I LOVE IT :thumb: and when I eat it I eat as much as I can wihout any guilty  are you still on your mini diet, Dale?



dale_flex said:


> Ha morning cardio again tomorrow though fella. Probably do 45 mins per morning to make up for the weekend! Eaten good today too just didn't get in for morning cardio as i had the kids. Hopefully this is my last wk of nights at work and although i could do with the extra money i prefer the routine that days gives me. Hope you had good bank holiday weekend mate and your injuries are healing up ok


btw are you training the next day after your night work? When I was a student 2-3 years ago I could work few nights in a row standing on my feet for 6-8 hours in the clubs and train everyday after that ... but now when I work at nights I'm sitting near pc most of the time, I even have few naps but the next day I'm totally crashed and I can't even think about training:cursing:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, hope all is well. I'm back from holiday now so will be popping in here once again.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Galt thanks for dropping in!

LitLift I have no choice but to train the day after night work bud as if on nights it's 5 nights a week usually. But your right i never feel fully refreshed when on nights as never seem to get enough sleep. Diet is over no mate concentrating on trying to make some improvements before contest diet next year.

Hey Rack loving the facebook pics bud

*Quads and Calves*

FST-7 Leg Extension 25kg

Leg Press 6 x 10 ten seconds rest 250kg, completed every set this week!

FST-7 Leg Extension 15 kg all sets of 12 completed this week

Standing Calf Raise 3 x 12-15

Toe Press 3 x 15

Seated Calf Raises 3 x 12-15 reps

Enjoying this leg session i'm even considering increasing the weight slightly on the leg press next week. I did 30 mins fasted cardio this morning

Eating so far

100gms oats, 55gms WPC as porridge

55gms WPC shake, 2 omega 3 eggs

300gms boiled potatoes, 200gms lean mince, light bolog sauce

50 gms ultra fine oats, 55gms WPC as shake, 5gms CEE

1 hour 15 mins later TRAIN

PWO 400ml pineapple juice, 25 gms BCAA's, 5 gms CEE, 6i.u's slin

3 slice wholemeal toast, 10 egg whites, tomato salsa

Probable Supper, 200gms lean mince, bolg sauce, 50gms walnuts


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha its a dodgy profile pic mate. Loving your diet and training. I've been hammering the mince lol. Hows your weekend been lol? Mines been stressful, moved into the new place lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm going to have to look into this FST training. People are getting some good results from it.

Glad you like the pics mate. Still got loads to put on.

Nice diet too


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Tuesday*

Well today started badly as i missed am cardio but this was due to my 7 month old son ethan being awake all night as he's full of cold so naturally i nevr got much sleep either. My mrs got even less though shes an absolute star. I think i may be coming down with it too.

*Chest and Delts*

Incline DB Press 12 reps 40kg, 11 reps 55kg, 6 rep 55kg

Bench Press 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 100kg, 9 reps 105kg

Cable Crossovers 3 x 10-12 reps

Seated Db Laterals 12 reps 10kg, 11 reps 20kg, 8 reps 20kg

Reverse Cable Flyes 12 reps 25kg, 12 reps 30kg, 10 reps 35kg

DB Press 12 reps 35kg, 12 reps 40 kg, 10 reps 40kg

5 weetabix skim milk, 55 gms WPC, maxiforce drink

55gns WPC, 40gms walnuts, banana

Tuna Sarnie (1 tin tuna 2 slices wm bread), protein bar

Protein Bar

2 slices wm bread, 200gms lean mince, light bolog sauce, steamer veg bag, maxiforce drink, 5gms cee

PWO 400ml pineapple juice, 25gms BCAA's 5 gms cee

225gms chicken, 70gms basmati rice, 125gms homepride curry sauce

225gms chicken, 125gms curry sauce, 20ml olive oil

Eating has been ok today apart from 2 maxiforce caffeine drinks due to lack of sleep. Happy with workout as either weights or reps were increased on most things again. Body is still adapting to the higher volume but i am enjoying it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

things still looking spot on here mate. diet is very good. looks like you have got it nailed now ure back into the swing of things.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sugar-free redbull is your friend. The asda version is a lot cheaper too. Keeps me going a lot at work.


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright son journals looking good mate im home for a couple of days so will try and get a session in with ya fella. good luck and stick with it mate. Ry


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright Ryan nice avatar :thumb:

Well this week has been rubbish. Decent workouts mon and tue then no training wed thur and just done back and hams now and felt flat as a fart. Really struggling this week as i've been sleeping on the sofa for the last three nights. :cursing: No i'm not in the dog house with the mrs before you jump t conclusions guys. I've got a cough which seems to get ten times worse when i lie down, and as Ethan our baby is in our room i keep waking him up by coughing as he's not sleeping very well due to being full of cold himself. I'm hoping the cough has gone now though so i can sleep in the bed again tonight. Just trained back but i'll be honest my head wasn't really with it as i need some sleep.

*Back and Hams*

Pullups 12 -8- 7

e-z bar yates rows 12 reps 70kg, 12 reps 110kg, 10 reps 110kg

Closegrip pulldowns 12 reps 60kg, 12 reps 70kg, 12 reps 70kg

Cable rows 12 reps stack 80kg

Leg Curls 12 reps 35 kg, 12 reps 50kg

Pathetic i know guys but i'll be getting my game face on again tomorrow and sorting myself out. Ethan seems to be getting better and my cough is dying down also so normal service will soon be resumed.

PWO i tried a new concoction, 50gms vitargo, 25gms bcaa's, 350mls water, ribena light. And i'll be honest it wasn't the most appetising thing i've ever done but i've got about 6kg's of vitargo sat in my cupboard that i might as well use. Didn't dare throw the cee in with it i just put a spoonfull of that in my gob and wash it down with water. :beer:

So no am cardio this week apart from monday which needs to be rectified, not a great deal of sleep either so there's my excuses but i swear tomorrow Dale will be back with a vengeance to thrash arms calves and cardio. I think some fst-7 is in order to get the blood flowing properly again after the last few days.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont worry pal we all have bad weeks. glad you and your kid are getting better tho. that work out doesnt look to bad weights wise mate. whats the vitargo like with pineapple juice better?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Not tied it with pinneapple juice mate may give it a go but that would probably be too many carbs in one go for me.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh ure right, just buy a few different sugar free juices and hope for the best haha


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Dale

We all have bad weeks mate......Although your bad weeks would be great weeks for me, I havent been to the gym now for two weeks becuase some silly arm issue and my diet has gone to rat ****

Im handing out trophies at this years NPA South Eastern Championships on Sunday looking deflated and podgy:cursing: Sooo annoyed with myself.

but I still sit here eating chocolate raisins :cursing: I Why the fu*k do I do it.

Keep up the good work Dale. :rockon:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Pineapple Jiuce sounds like it should work


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

carbsnwhey said:


> Dale
> 
> We all have bad weeks mate......Although your bad weeks would be great weeks for me, I havent been to the gym now for two weeks becuase some silly arm issue and my diet has gone to rat ****
> 
> ...


i love chocolate raisens thrown in with some ben and jerries


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

carbsnwhey said:


> Pineapple Jiuce sounds like it should work


400ml's pineapple juice and 25gms of your bcaa's is an ideal pwo drink in my opinion mate. The pineapple juice is also a strong enough flavour to mask the bcaa's effectively too. Then just a spoonfull of your cee in your gob wash it down and thats pwo covered.

Get yourself back in the gym too, an arm injury isn't much fun i know but use the time to focus on leg work, abs and cardio :thumb:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Dale,

have you tried to "Bomb it" putting Bcaa in a rizla and downing it ?? we used to that with ...err...well ..err...with ...other stuff ... years ago ??


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Just finished 1st workout ...no sign of injury....all went well...a little weaker to be expected though ...fairly happy actually...just also mixed 55g with 5ml bcaa with hazelnut flavouring. 5ml is easy to disgiuse. Dale did I send you flavouring ?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

No i never received flavouring Stewart. May try bombing the bcaa's i have first thing as i doubt theres many carbs in a rizzla lmao


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Calves and Arms*

Standing Smith Calf Raises 15 reps 40kg, 15 reps 40kg, 15 reps 90kg, 14 reps 120kg, 10 reps 140kg, 20 reps 40kg, 15 reps 40kg drop to bodyweight failure, 15 reps 40kg drop to bodyweight failure.

Standing e-z bar curls supersetted with overhead e-z extensions

12 reps 40kg

10 reps curls 12 reps extensions 55kg

12 reps 40kg

DB Hammer Curls supersetted with rope cable pressdowns

12 reps 15kg curl, 12 reps ext

11 reps 17.5kg curls, 12 reps ext

10 reps 17.5kg curl, 12 reps ext

Preacher Curl Machine suppersetted with Single arm reverse grip pressdowns

3 x 12-15 reps each

Time was of the essence with this workout as i managed to get my mum to look after ethan for me while i trained so couldn't be too long, hence the suppersets. It was a nice change of pace and my foreams were screaming from the pump and lactic acid build up. Just having my pwo pineapple juice and bcaa's now.

Well i've had my week to adjust back to doing day shifts so now theres no excuse. I've got to start doing am cardio this week and get back into the swing of things.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks fun mate.

HAHA yeh bomb'd a few rizzlas myself.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Bcaa are bitter mate. I find double concentrated apple squash works well for them and cee. Vitargo sounds yuck not sure i could handle that pwo.

We all get ill mate. I would have taken a week off to get better properly.. Keep plugging away mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers Galt i feel ok now, lack of sleep was the main issue but i've taken a few days off work to rectify this.

Yesterday was Chest and Delts today was quads. Also managed 30 mins am cardio this morning.

*Chest and Delts*

Incline DB Press 12 reps 40kg, 11 reps 55kg, 6 reps 55kg

Bench Press 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 100kg, 12 reps 110kg

Incline Flyes 12 reps 20kg,2 x 12 reps 25kg

Cable Laterals 3 x 12 reps

Smith Military Press 12 reps 50kg, 12 reps 80 kg, 10 reps 80 kg

Reverse Pec Deck 3 x 12 reps

*Quads*

FST-7 Leg Extension 30kg 12-12-12-12-11-10-7 (30seconds rest between sets)

Leg Press 280kg 10-10-10-8-5-5 (10 seconds)

FST-7 Leg Extension 20kg 12-10 drop to 15kg 12-10-10-9-7 (30 seconds)

Well i'm sticking with the Pscarb leg workout and attempted to increase the weights slightly this week which meant i didn't make my target reps in my final sets but i'm confident i will next week. I love the challenge the high reps bring it's something completely alien to me and i'm certain it will bring improvements if i continue to increase weights gradually. Sat here now and my legs feel so pumped it's crazy. Anyone who's not attempted this workout should give it a go.

Still trying to decide on what route to take after my blast regarding peptides or hgh? I fancy the peptides i just need to secure them at a decent price to make them viable.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

use both


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Which bank am i robbing then mate??? I've got kids to feed lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha the same one im going to try and do over. you want in 50/50


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> haha the same one im going to try and do over. you want in 50/50


Haha i'm there buddy :thumb:

Trained Back and Hams today plus 30 mins am cardio earlier.

*Back and Hams*

Pullups overhand 12-8-6

Chins 8-6-5

E-z bar row 12 reps 70kg, 10 reps 110kg, 10 reps 110kg

Hammer row 12 reps 80kg, 10 reps 100kg, 9 reps 100kg

Leg Curl 12 reps 35kg, 10 reps 50kg, 10 reps 50 kg

SLDL 12 reps 50kg, 12 reps 90kg, 12 reps 110kg

Nothing spectacular today guys but nothing to shabby either considering i'm cruising. Looking forward to my next blast though


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good effort as always mate keep it up, will be starting a new journal hopefully on monday under a new name which i shall let you know. I work in a gym and a couple of poeple started reading stuff on there that didn't need reading. So chaning my name so can't be found 

Hope your wel buddy loving your journal still. Hows the gear from carbsnwhey?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

ll. Hows the gear from carbsnwhey?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

gear/protein watever lol. funny man


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

you know you love me really lol. I was over your way yesterday mate.Mere carnival


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

ooh cool, was it any good mate? i was hangin out of my a$$ yesterday. ill hav my own journal back soon wont steal dale's anymore 

How ya doin dale?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Harry Jack said:


> Good effort as always mate keep it up, will be starting a new journal hopefully on monday under a new name which i shall let you know. I work in a gym and a couple of poeple started reading stuff on there that didn't need reading. So chaning my name so can't be found
> 
> Hope your wel buddy loving your journal still. *Hows the gear from carbsnwhey?*


Gear?? Carbsnwheys products are great thanks harry i'm very pleased with them. 'll be honest i'd nevr used unflavoured protein untill i received there WPC80 and i feel a bit daft i've always been wary of trying unflavoured stuff as i've got to say it taste much nicer than all the budget flavoured proteins i.e 90+ etc plus mixes well. As for the cee and bcaa's all i'm going to say is that you can tell by their distinctive tastes that they are exactly what they say they are on tubs high quality bcaa's and cee. The ultra fine oats are mega handy to add to my whey for a meal replacement shake when in a rush.I must say though I do feel my recovery has been much improved since using bcaa's post workout rather than whey. 

Yesterdays workout

*Chest and Delts*

Incline DB Press 12 reps 40kg, 11 reps 55kg, 7 reps 55kg

Bench Press 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 120kg, 10 reps 120kg

Incline Flyes 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 25kg, 10 reps 25kg

Cable Laterals 3 x 12 reps

Machine Press Parralel grip 3 x 12

Reverse Flyes 3 x 12

Barbell Shrugs 12 reps 100kg, 12 reps 120kg

*Food*

100gms oats as porridge 55gms WPC 80

55gms WPC 80 3 omega 3eggs

250gms boiled potatoes, 250gms lean mince, bolog sauce

Tuna sarnie 1 tin tuna, 2 slices wm bread, x light mayo, 1 omega 3 egg

50gms ultra fine oats, 55gms wpc shake

PWO 400ml pineapple juice 30gms bcaa's

2 slice wm toast, 8 egg whites, 1/2 tin tuna

250gms lean mince, bolog sauce

Fairly good day apart from no am cardio as ethan never slept very well again. Plus I wanted 12 reps on 55kgs on the db press really although my weight did increase on the bench. Will post legs later :thumb:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Legs*

FST-7 Leg extension 30kg 12-12-12-12-12-10-9 reps

Pscarb leg press 280kg 10-10-10-10-10-7

FST-7 Leg extension 15kg 12-12-12-12-12-12-12

Smith MAchine Calf Raises 6 sets 12-15 reps

55gms WPC, Protein Bar

55gms WPC, 3 omega 3 eggs

250gms lean mince, 250gms boiled potatoes, bologsauce

tuna sandwhich (1tin, 2 slice wm bread), 1 omega 3 egg

55gms WPC, Banana

PWO 400ml pineapple juice 30 gms bcaa's

400gms root veg mash, 1.5 tins tuna

250gms lean mince bolog sauce


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Leg session looks awesome mate!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeh gear lol not AAS gear just gear in general lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Back and Hams*

Pullups overhand grip 12-10-8

Chins underhand 8-7-7

E-z bar ro 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 110kg, 9 reps 110kg

Cable Row 12 resp 100kg stack, 11 reps 100kg stack 12 reps 65kg really slow and controlled focusing on contraction

Lying Leg Curl 12 reps 30kg, 12 reps 50kg, 10 reps 55kg

DB SLDL 12 reps 25kg, 12 reps 40kg, 9 reps 55kg (slight tweek behind left knee so stopped could have got more reps, think my rep speed was to fast!)

Fairly decent session i enjoyed it anyway. :thumb:

Started blast a week early but it remains as planned. All fast acting esters so can start pct immediately once cycle ends. My blast consists of, 600mgs test prop p/w, 400mgs npp deca p/w, and 400mgs tren ace p/w Shot mon, wed, fri. All by global brittanic so i can give you guys a fair opinion of this lab. But if the pump in my lower back at work this morning is anything to go by it's the real deal. 

Really need to start doing am cardio but Ethan my son really doesn't seem to want to sleep through the night yet and i start work at 7.30 so when my alarm goes off at 5.45 and i've barely had 4 hours sleep the treadmill really doesn't seem so attractive :cursing:

Still trying to decide what route to take after my blast regarding peptides or hgh. The ghrp6 is cheap as chips but i would want to get the most from it and combine it with the cjc and that makes the combo more expensive than gh :confused1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

back and hammies always leads to a nice pumped lower back


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

No my pump was at work earlier mate shovelling ballast


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nice mate. If i did that i wouldn't need cardio


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I still need cardio mate. Gutted


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Traps and Arms*

DB Shrugs 12 reps 35kg, 12 reps 45kg, 12 reps 45kg

1 Arm reverse tricep pressdown (cable) 12 reps 35kg, 10 reps 40kg, 10 reps 40kg

Skull Crushers 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 50kg, 12 reps 55kg

Overhead Db Ext 12 reps 15kg, 10 reps 17.5kg, 12 reps 17.5kg

Seated DB Curls 12 reps 20kg, 10 reps 22.5kg, 5 reps 22.5kg

Preacher Curl Machine 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 22.5kg, 10 reps 25kg

High Cable Curl 3 x 12 reps


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

awesome workouts mate. back pumps are hurting me too lol, i do love it though.

How have you been generally?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

All is good at the minute mate can't complain. Feeling a little tired in general but that just comes with the territoey of being a dad and training etc. How's you buddy? WHen you starting the new journal?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Im all good ta mate. Waiting for my name change to come in to affect/effect whichever it is lol then ill be all over it. I'm missing not updating as i've had some awesome workouts. Took me 12minutes to train shoulders this week and i couldn't lift my arms after lol. I had no lateral flexion in me lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Chest and Delts*

Incline DB Press 12 reps 40kg, 11 reps 57.5kg, 6 reps 57.5kg

Flye MAchine 12 reps 65kg, 10 reps 80kg, 10 reps 80kg

Incline Hammer Press MAchine 12 reps 60kg, 12 reps 90kg, 10 reps 100kg

Lateral Raise Machine 12 reps 10kg, 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 25kg

DB Press 12 reps 30kg, 10 reps 40kg, 10 reps 40kg

Reverse flye machine 3 x 12 reps

Good workout good pump too. Tried to increase weight on incline DB's but in hindsight i should have stayed at 55kg and got 12 reps then maybe 10 reps to reach my targets. But onward and upward and i do feel i'll hit them next week with the 57.5's. Gym was busy tonight so rather than waiting for machine's or db's i just did whatever was free to save time. :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good workout mate.. Keep pushing on


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gotta take my hat off to you training that hard and digging ballast about mate! That's proper hard work. Well done!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> Just subscribed to this mate and am very interested to see how you progress - well done already on the weight loss from keto and good luck with this off period.


Thanks mate glad you like it :thumb:

Last night was Quads and Calves and i am really adapting to this fst-7 workout well. Next week i'm going to attempt 300kgs on the leg press and see how that goes.

*Quads and Calves*

FST-7 Leg Extensions 30kgs 12-12-12-12-12-11-9

PScarb Leg Press 280kg 10-10-10-10-10-10

FST-7 Leg Extension 15kg 12-12-12-12-12-12-12

Standing Calf Raises 6 x 12-15 reps

Well since starting my blast i have covered my bases nutritionally but have had my fair share of junk on top and due to using fat acting esters the bloat has hit me like a steam train so it's really time to clean things back up. Only 20 weeks till pre contest diet!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well today has been a good day with a slight mis hap which i will explain. Started the day with 30 mins cardio and some ab work. So far so good went home for shower breakfast and to do my shots. :whistling:

First shot 1ml test prop 1.3ml tren ace went into left delt no problem. Second shot of 1ml test prop 1.3ml npp deca went into right delt, felt really gritty on the way in full of scar tissue then when i went to press the plunger it would hardly budge so i pushed with all my might and the pin and barrell separated and i ended up wearing 2ml of oil :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oops.

Ended up re doing shot split into my biceps. Gutted.

Trained arms to ease my biceps shots find this really helps when doing bicep shots.

*Arms*

Incline DB Curls 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 22.5kg, 9 reps 22.5kg

Alt Hammer curl 12 reps 17.5kg, 11 reps 17.5kg, 10 reps 17.5kg

FST-7 Preacher Curl Machine

Single arm reverse grip tricep pressdowns 12 reps 35kg, 12 repsm 40kg,8 reps 45kg

Skull Crushers 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 55kg, 12 reps 60kg

Overhead DB Ext 12 reps 17.5kg, 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 20kg

Great workout with great pumps plus slight strength increase so all is well. Apart from the oil stain on the bedroom carpet i've got to explain to the mrs later :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao lucky you didnt rip anything then the barrel and needle poped mate to be honest.

workout looks good. hows that diet?? still running high off the pizza and sticky toffee pudding


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Diet has been clean today and don't you be giving away my secret weapon of pizza and sticky toffee pudding or they'll all be using it ha.

*Today so far*

55gms wpc, 3 slice wm toast 20gms flora light

55gms wpc banana

Train

PWO 30gms Aminos fruit juice

75gms basmati rice, 200gms chicken breast in a little curry sauce

Still to come 350gms salmon, 250gms lean mince, baked potato ........


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bicep shots are aweful mate. Mine usually twitch when I'm doing them


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well i've not been on here for a while and i'll be honest ive had a bad few days training and eating. Not monitoring my carb intake has meant my weight has krept back over 17st again which i'm seriously ****ed about. Therefore i was up at 5.30aqm this morning and did 45 mins cardio and am also lowering my calories to 2750 per day.

Today was my first workout of the week but time was limited so i blasted quads quickly!

FST-7 Leg extensions

Ps carb leg press

3 x 12 reps squats

Let myself go this weekend as was annoyed that weight had exceeded 17st again plus have a few things on my mind. Namely Network Rail are wanting to cut maintenance staff numbers by 2500 nationwide therefore if that happens can i afford to compete? The answer could i compete? Yes could i use all the "supplements" I plan on using to compete? No" But last time i competed i was unemployed for first half of diet and then had minimum wage job for second half and used minimal chems all the way through. But after realising the glass was half full not half empty i reminded myself of what things are on my side. 1. I am incredibly lucky to have my sponsor www.carbsnwhey.eu behind me 2. I train for free and have a key for our gym due to being an ex employee and one of the owners good friends 3. I have enough "supplies" to patch together a course for my diet (obviously no gh peptides etc). 4. Pscarb is doing my prep ( even if unemployed i'll hold up the local post office to pay for that lol) 4. Most impotantly of all my Mrs is great so understanding, never moans even when my alarm goes of at 5.30 to do cardio even if the baby has kept her up all night.

So no more negativity back in the right mindset eaten well today and feeling good. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chin up mate you do have a few good things going on your sife their and having a supportive missus is proberly the best in a wierd way as thats were it counts at home.

Im sure you can compete mate even with minimal gear. Give me a text closer to the time if your missing any supplements and ill have a ring round see if i can get you a decent discount or if i have anything in my box pal 

Becareful you dont cut the cals back to much as you are trying to put on size at the moment. stop slipping tho lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good attitude mate, you've summed everything up great in the bottom bit of your post! Reps for that.

PS, if you need help with the post office job let me know, I can move pretty quick for a big 'un LOL!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers for the support guys its greatly appreciated. Decent workout today hit chest and a little biceps weights and reps exactly the same as last week which I'm pretty chuffed with due to having a poor few days eating over the weekend. Also decided to change my split next week as want to hit shoulders heavy again rather than pre exhausted after chest. Will stick with the higher reps and volume though.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Get back on train mate, i like the positive after that negative sh!te.

You've got really great things going on atm, take full advantage of all of them, that is why they are there.

P.S. Thanks for making me eat chocolate on facebook.....i pigged out lol.

P.S.S. Must be time for pictures soon??


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hows it going Dale? Thought I would pop in and catch up. Training is looking good.

Any update pics i missed?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Delts and triceps

Dumbell press 12 reps 30kg 14 reps 47.5kg 9 reps 47.5kg

DB laterals 12.5kg, 12 reps 20kg 10 reps 20kg

Reverse pec dec 3 sets 12 reps

Barbell Shrug 12 reps 50 kg 12 reps 90 kg 12 reps 120 kg

Reverse grip single arm cable ext 3 sets 12 reps

Skull crushers 12 reps 40kg 10 reps 60kg 9 reps 60kg

Single arm db ext 12 reps 20kg

Did 30 mins cardio pre workout also as didn't manage do drag myself out of bed this morning! Eaten well today and enjoyed the workout it felt good going heavier on the db press due to hitting them fresh.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's some weight to put over head mate, well done!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Tues day Back

Chins 12-10-7

Behind neck pulldowns facing away from stack 12 reps 40kg 12 reps 50kg 12 reps 50kg

Cable Row 12 reps 100kg 12 reps 100kg 11 reps 100kg

T Bar row 12 reps 50kg 12 reps 90kg 10 reps 90 kg

Hyperextension 12-12-12 plus 10kg 12 plus 10kg

Thursday Legs

FST 7 Leg extensions 30kg

Pscarb Leg press 300kg

Squats 12 reps 50kgs 15 reps 100kg

FST 7 leg curls

Sorry not been on here much guys been mega busy but had a solid weeks training and eating so far. Really enjoying the higher intensity leg workouts rather than just heavy heavy heavy all the time. Will drop by all my friends journals tomorrow.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hope the diets better than it was 

workouts are looking great pal?

you running any slin at the moment.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

300kg on the press! Hat's off to you mate!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

hilly said:


> hope the diets better than it was
> 
> workouts are looking great pal?
> 
> you running any slin at the moment.


No slin at the minute pal will use slin and gh post workout after my blast to hopefully hold size till start of pre contest diet.

*Friday Chest and Biceps*

Incline DB Press 12 reps 40kgs 10 reps 57.5kg 8 reps 57.5kg

Incline bench cable flyes 3 sets 12 reps

Decline smith press 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 100kg

FST7 Preacher curls machine

3 x 12 biceps curl machine

All is well ive upped calories to around 3500 again as this is supposed to be growing time. Just fed up of being a heffalump but realise that trying to diet or restrict calories will only hinder my prep next year. Been struggling for time to get online so sorry for my recent absence but i'll be back on more over the coming weeks.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool mate seems like everything is still going well for you. I abuse your facebook every now and again lol.

I've just started a new journal so youwill have to check it out.

How are you doing apart from the bodybuilding?

reps btw for still being here


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh yeh plug plug plug, my journal lol.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/77170-my-journal-leading-upto-2010-ukbff-portsmouth-show.html

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Shoulders and Triceps*

DB Press 12 reps 30kg, 15 reps 47.5kg, 10 reps 47.5kg

Reverse Flyes Machine 3 x 12-15 reps

Front Rope Cable Raises 3 x 12 reps

Barbell Shrugs 12 reps 100kg 12 reps 130kg 12 reps 130kg

Reverse grip 1 arm tricep pressdowns 3 x 12 reps

Single arm overhead db ext 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 20kg, 10 reps 20kg

FST 10??? Tricep pressdowns

Another good workout strength was decent. Ended the workout with tricep pressdowns performed in a constant cycle only resting while my training partner did his set but i went a little too light so kept going for ten sets! :thumb:

You should have seen my training partners face when i said to carry on after our seventh set :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good workout mate!

I'm slowly pushing FST-7 into people without them realising it lol, even the old biffers in the gym are doing it lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like ure still hitting things hard mate, you still enjoying the more volume? How do you think it is comparing to previous training or is it to early to tell


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like a brutal session mate, nice!!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey hilly yeah I'm actually prefering the higher volume and reps as I feel less likely to get hurt and I think I will have some more muscle once I eventually strip this fat away.

Back

Behind neck pulldowns wide grip 3 x 12reps

Leverage pulldown pullover machine thingy? 3x12 reps

Cable rows wide grip 3 x 12 reps

Parralel grip pulldowns 3x12 reps

Hyperextensions 4x12reps

Chaned all exercises just for a change this week just to freshen things up a little. Will probably start adding some more fst7 into my workouts next week to. Still plodding along really want my prep to start next week so I can shift some fat but ill just have to put up with it for now.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Missed legs last night but ive sorted babysitter for tomorrow afternoon so i can go and hit them then. Eating has been absoloutely shocking this week as preparation has been terrible due to getting no sleep due to teething baby. This is being rectified as of this instant as im huffing and puffing like mad even trying to put on my shoes. All aas have stopped and pct has started. Although eting has been poor training has been good and im certain that once i strip the fat away i'll be my best ever.

Just read and excellent article by Oscar Ardon (Kai Green and Evan Centopani prep coach) in MD. Oscar is a big beleiver in the mental side of the sport you guys should go buy mag even for this article alone in my opinion.

Ive been steadily working my whey through my carbs and whey WPC 80 and BCAA's and am looking forward to getting another parcel next week.

*Chest and Biceps*

Incline Smith Press 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 90kg, 12 reps 110kg

Incline Hammer Machine 12 reps 80kg, 12 reps 100kg, 10 reps 110kg

FST-7 Cable Crossovers

E-Z bar curl 12 resp 20kg, 12 reps 50kg, 12 reps 50kg 9 reps 50kg

FST-7 Preacher Curl Machine

Great workout with an awesome pump (probably due to the pre workout blue diamond!) really happy with my training at the minute just need to sort the eating out once and for all. Some sleep would be nice too.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice workout mate. I'm in the same boat as you, my training is going really well but diet has fallen to poop due to being ill but im finally out of it now i think! and yes sleep would be awesome lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Legs*

FST7 leg extensions

PScarbs Style leg press

FST7 leg extension

Leg Curls 3 x 12 with drop set on final set

Sleep is still a major issue due to Ethans teething but eating has been perfect today.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dale_flex said:


> Legs
> 
> FST7 leg extensions
> 
> ...


thats what i like to here,


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

glad your still pushing on mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Shoulders and triceps*

DB Press 12 reps 30kgs, 14 reps 47.5kg, 7 reps 47.5kg

Reverse pec deck 3 x 12 15 reps

FST-7 DB Laterals 12.5kgs

DB Shrugs 2 x 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 47.5kg

Reverse grip 1 arm tricep extensions 3 x 12 reps

Single arm overhead db ext 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 20kg, 9 reps 20kg

FST-7 Tricep pressdowns

Decent workout not trained today as was on nights and finished at 3 am and the baby woke up at 4am. Needless to say i'm shattered. So gonna rest today and hit back tomorrow may throw some deadlifts in tomorrow again too but keep the reps at 12.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

When i used to train Heavy duty style i was usually out in under an hour but now with the increased volume its about 1 hour 15 mins per workout. Hitting back later on tonight will be throwing some deadlifts in today as its been a while since ive done them but ill do them for 10-12 reps this time. im going to predict 180kgs for 10-12 reps??


----------



## big_M (May 21, 2009)

Good luck with this mate, will be following your progress, I'll prob see you on stage mate...

Thinking of going for the novice 2010 myself...

Here's my journal...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/78107-big_m-journal.html


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> Do you feel there comes a point (i.e. time limit) where you overtrain?


Yes i would think so but i feel with volume training it is less intense than heavy duty therfore you have more energy for a longer session. If i tried to train heavy duty style forced reps etc with the higher volume i would overtrain very easily but my weights are less with the volume training but use higher reps and sets to tire the muscle in a different fashion.

I was planning on going back to some heavy duty training shortly but have a few niggles hich i feel would prevent me getting the most from it.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

big_M said:


> Good luck with this mate, will be following your progress, I'll prob see you on stage mate...
> 
> Thinking of going for the novice 2010 myself...
> 
> ...


just subscribed to your journal mate! Hope to see you in here regularly :thumb:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Dale,

Whey and BCAA's on there way,

:rockon:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Look out for our November specials.

This ones gonna knock your socks off.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

carbsnwhey said:


> Dale,
> 
> Whey and BCAA's on there way,
> 
> :rockon:


Sweet i love waiting for parcels its like christmas!! Thanks Stewart :thumb:

*Back*

30 mins treadmill 6mph 4.5% incline

E-z Bar Rows 12 reps 100kg, 12 reps 115kg, 10 reps 115kg

Behind Neck Pulldowns 15 reps 45kg, 12 res 60kg 12 reps 60kg

Low Pulley Rows 3 x 12 reps 100kg stack

Parralel Grip Pulldowns 3 x 12 reps 80kg

Will post eating either later or tomorrow. Got a really annoying cough since working out in the rain last night dont feel ill just throat getting sore from coughing!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pffft!! where was the deadlifts?!?!?! Nice workout though mate. :thumb:

Wish i was sponsored :whistling: but by Tesco's or like my local butcher as this would save me lots of ££ :tongue:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> Pffft!! where was the deadlifts?!?!?! Nice workout though mate. :thumb:
> 
> Wish i was sponsored :whistling: but by Tesco's or like my local butcher as this would save me lots of ££ :tongue:


No deadlifts mate as really struggled through workout as got nasty cough and cold. Hence no workouts thurs or fri and may not train on mon or tues yet as i had this cold and trained through it a few weeks ago (against Pscarbs advice) and i dont seem to have shook it off. See how i feel on monday and take it from there.

Massive thanks to Stewart at www.carbsnwhey.eu for my latest delivery of Whey and BCAA's. Really find taking the bcaas post workout has improved my recovery time and if you look at the bulk deals on their site whey and bcaa together are a steal :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Not sure if i missed it dale but whats your next comp?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> No deadlifts mate as really struggled through workout as got nasty cough and cold. Hence no workouts thurs or fri and may not train on mon or tues yet as i had this cold and trained through it a few weeks ago (against Pscarbs advice) and i dont seem to have shook it off. See how i feel on monday and take it from there.
> 
> Massive thanks to Stewart at www.carbsnwhey.eu for my latest delivery of Whey and BCAA's. Really find taking the bcaas post workout has improved my recovery time and if you look at the bulk deals on their site whey and bcaa together are a steal :thumb:


Ok, ok...i'll let you off! but know slacking next week.

Did you try the 200kg deadlift challenge? I'm sure i read that you can dead over 200kg's, i havn't bothered as i don't think i could like anything over 170 with good form. Not yet anyway :lol:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

whats the 200kg deadlift challenge? I reckon i could do 7-8 reps with that


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here it is mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/74701-200kg-deadlift-challenge.html

Suprised you havn't seen it!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Not sure if i missed it dale but whats your next comp?


 I'll do Joe Walkers south lakes classic and nabba north west novice classes in May next year mate. Maybe if any other comps fall within a week or two ill do them too.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> Here it is mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/74701-200kg-deadlift-challenge.html
> 
> Suprised you havn't seen it!


Id struggle without the straps mate as grip is shocking ill have a go though once in can breath again properly


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

dale_flex said:


> I'll do Joe Walkers south lakes classic and nabba north west novice classes in May next year mate. Maybe if any other comps fall within a week or two ill do them too.


With Nabba do you have to do your local show? Mine therefor being the South East?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Do it mate and tell me when you do


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I dont know the ruling mate id imagine most would do their local show anyway as it makes sense but not sure. Pscarb or another nabba member would know better than me


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> With Nabba do you have to do your local show? Mine therefor being the South East?


i belive you do have to do your regional show unless you have a very good reason not to then they let you switch to a different regional one i believe. not 100% sure tho


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys ...how do you subscribe to Journals ??? and i work in IT terrible


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Top of page thread tools mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

yep thread tools and you clcik from the dropdown


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks, You would think of should of known that


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

every days a school day


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> every days a school day


Not wrong.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

When I spoke to NABBA the other week they said you have to be from the local area to be eligable to enter that show.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Just a quick apology for not keeping you guys updated just been busy with family stuff so never posted workouts last week.

I did try the 200kg deadlift challenge and without the use of straps i only managed one measly rep! With straps i got 9 reps which isnt bad as i havent deadlifted for months.

*Shoulders*

DB Press 12 reps 30kgs, 13 reps 47.5kg, 10 reps 47.5kg

Cable laterals 3 x 12

reverse cable crossovers 3 x 12

barbell shrugs 3 x 12

Was in a rush tonight but not a bad session strength still ok on the pressing after 4 weeks clean. We got a bit of news regarding redundancies at work but still nothing clear cut but it does look like some will be going.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dale_flex said:


> I dont know the ruling mate id imagine most would do their local show anyway as it makes sense but not sure. Pscarb or another nabba member would know better than me


this is true when competing with NABBA you have to compete at your local qualifier if for some reason this collides with surgery/holiday that cannot be moved you can request to compete out of area.....

there is one show that you can compete in that is out of area that is the NABBA UK which is normally in October


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Back and Tri's*

Wide grip Lat Pulldowns 3 x 12

Hammer Rows 3 x 12

Supported t bar rows 3 x 12

parralel grip pulldowns 3 x12

rope extensions 3 x 12

single arm overhead db extensions 3 x 12


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Again lads i must apologise for not updating much but dont worry i have been training all week.

Also yesterday i officially secured Pscarbs prep services for next year!!! So theres no turning back now guys.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cracking stuff mate. any chance of you getting some pics up soon or you putting some up at start of diet as would be good to see transformation


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah ill post some at start of diet as they'll look like the before pics in the supplement ads!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao mine to the way im going


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeeeet buddy! Can't wait for the pics and nice one on getting Pscarb.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dale_flex said:


> Again lads i must apologise for not updating much but dont worry i have been training all week.
> 
> *Also yesterday i officially secured Pscarbs prep services for next year!!! *So theres no turning back now guys.


Spot on, i have been working with Paul this year and he knows his stuff.

All the best, stick to what he says without deveation and you'll be in good hands :thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers Aaron i have no intention of deviating from Pscarbs instructions though mate. You are a testament to Pauls skills as a coach.

Cant wait for prep to start now.

*Shoulders and Triceps*

Db Press 12 reps 30kg, 11 reps 47.5kg, 9 reps 47.5kg

Reverse Pec dec 15 reps 70kg, 12 reps 100kg, 9 reps 100kg

FST-7 DB Laterals 12.5kg

Barbell Shrugs 12 reps 40kgs, 12 reps 80kgs, 11 reps 130kg

Overhead DB Ext 3 x 12 reps 17.5kgs

Skullcrushers 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 50kg, 9 reps 55kg

FST-7 Cable pressdowns 60kgs

Strength is tapering off a little as ive been off cycle for some time now but am adding in some insulin pwo 7-8ius may also add some ghrp as can get this mega cheap


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

how are things bodyweight/fat wise mate. have you come off completely if so for how long?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I have been off for 5 weeks and am off now untill Pscarb says mate. Bodyfat is shocking as is water retention if im honest need am cardio really. Still not getting full nights sleep my boys still teething and hes in our room. I think ill be sleeping downstairs when prep starts!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have mail mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done on getting Paul on board, top bloke!

When does the prep start mate?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Prep starts end of January mate i wish it was sooner. Well after some gentle persuasion from Pscarb (basically i'm fat enough already!) pwo slin will be dropped.

*Back*

Wide grip lat pulldowns 12 reps 65kg, 10 reps 80kg, 8 reps 80kg

Hammer Rows 12 reps 50kg, 12 reps 100kg, 10 reps 110kg

Cable Rows 3 x 10 reps 100kg

T-bar rows 12 reps 65kg, 10 reps 80kg

Decent pace to the workout felt good. Feeling bloated, and small at the minute due to being off the gear for decent amount of time. May try some trib or gasparis novedex xt?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it will be all in your head mate. just concentrate on keeping that diet consistant and maybe reduce volume a little


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Chest and biceps*

Incline Hammer Press 15 reps 80kgs, 10 reps 125kg, 6 reps 125kg

Bench Press 20 reps 40kg, 15 reps 90kg, 7 reps 120kg

Cable crossovers supersetted with pressups 2 sets

Standing alt db curls 12 reps 20kgs, 12 reps 22.5kgs, 11 reps 22.5kg

concentration curls 12 reps 12.5kg, 7 reps 12.5kg

fst-7 preacher curl machine

Decent workout got great pump. Pressing strength is down but thats to be expected with no androgens flowing through my veins. Although i do have the novelty of having a decent sized pair of testicles! Not used to this and keep trapping them in between my legs when i sit down lol.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol mate thats awesome!gotta love having nuts, mine are doing suprisingly well atm 

Good workout your very strong!!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good stuff mate


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Legs

Fst-7 Leg Extensions 30kg

Squats 12 reps 50kg, 12 reps 90kg, 6 reps 150kg

Leg Press 12 reps 300kg, (drop set) 12 reps 400kg drop to 300kg 6 reps drop to 200kg 6reps

Leg Curls supersetted with SLDL 3 x 12 reps each

Fairly decent workout Squats after fst-7 extensions are awesome difficult to guess your squatting weight but I'm happy with 6 reps at 150 seeing as though I've not done on straight heavy sets for legs in months. I also enjoyed supersetting hams I was only using 90kg on my final set of SLDLs but it felt much heavier coming straight from a set of leg curls.

Also I got some ghrp6 last week but ran out of slin pins so this week will be my first full week using it ill let you know how it goes.

Todays Food

4 weetabix, 300 ml skim milk, 60 gms WPC

60gms WPC, 130gms pineapple

Root veg mash, 1.5 tins tuna, muller light

5eggs a little cheese, 130 gms pineapple

Pro gf with added BCAA's

TRAIN

Vitargo, BCAA's creatine

300gms lean mince chilli sauce sweet potato

I am shattered so having an early night tonight which means one less feed but ill take a whey shake to bed with me as I usually wake to pee at somepoint.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Root veg mash?whats that?taste good?Not as good as venison i bet


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Its just mash made from potato, swede, carrot I get the microwavable trays from asda and just mix my tuna up in it. Tastes pretty good plus its nice to have something warm at work when you've been out on track in this weather.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

That actually does sound nice, might look at that


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Shoulders and triceps*

DB Press 12 reps 30kgs, 11 reps 47.5kgs, no third set as there was nobody left in gym capable of throwing up the dumbell for me

Reverse pec dec 15 reps 70kg, 12 reps 100kg, 10 reps 100kg drop set to 50kg to failure

FST-7 DB Lateral raises 12.5kgs

Barbell Shrugs 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 90kg, 12 reps 140kg

Overhead db extension 12 reps 20kg, 12 reps 20kg, 11 reps 20kg

Close grip bench (machine) 12 reps 70kg, 11 reps 100kg, 10 reps 100kg

FST-7 Cable pressdowns

Decent enough workout trained at 10.30am which is rare for me but im on nights tonight so trying to get it out of the way. DB Press ive lost a few reps on again but as Pscarb said you dont lift any weights on stage therefore im trying to not let this hinder me.

As from 24th of January i will be starting my prep and under Pscarbs instruction i will have to keep alot of things such as gear diet etc under wraps out of respect for Paul. Therefore i will try to make my journal much more comprehensive up untill that point.

Have been using ghrp-6 now for a week and the hunger issues that people have with it only seem to affect me 50% of the time. But when they do i can have my morning shot eat breakfast 25mins later and then 30 mins after breakfast im hungry again!

Also this week ive started using Joint Devil a supplement containing glucosamine chondroitin and msm as my elbows have been feeling tender recently. This will slot in alongside my current supplement regimine of Carbsnwheys whey concentrate, BCAA's (25gms pwo), Creatine and im also currenlty using up a tub of cnp pro gf i had at the back of the cupboard that id forgotten about i do add some bcaas to this though. Also with my pre bed feed i take 3000mgs omega 3, 100mgs epo, multivit.

Have some really nice DOMS in my hams today i think i will keep supersets of leg curl and SLDL in my programme. I will post todays eating either later or tomorrow.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive just looked at a similar supp in health shop near me containing glucosamine and msm. Not cheap tho and my supp bill is already pretty high lol.

Im the same with the ghrp at the moment sometimes it hits real hard other times not 2 bad.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I get this product trade price m8 will double check price will be less than tenner though for 30 days worth if u need any


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

that sounds good mate let me know


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Back* Todays workout

Close grip pulldowns 12 reps 55kg, 10 reps 60kg, 7 reps 60kg (performed with a static hold in contraction position)

Hammer Rows 12 reps 60kg, 9 reps 90kg, 8 reps 90kg (static hold)

e-z bar rows 12 reps 70kg, 11 reps 100kg, 8 reps 105kg

Supported tbar rows 12 reps 40kg, 8 reps 70kg

Was flicking through this months MD and was reading dorians collum this month its about back training and he made an interesting point about static strength so i thought id see how adding a static hold into my first two exercise affected my workout. Well strength was highly compromised but got much better and deeper pump and feeling in my lats so i may stick with this?

Yesterdays food

5 weetabix skim milk 60gms WPC

TRAIN

PWO Shake vitargo bcaas

root veg mash 250gms lean mince chilli sauce

4 whole eggs +4 whites 2 slice wm bread

WPC 60gms

250gms lean mince chilli sauce, sweet potato

2 protein bars

250gms lean mince chilli sauce

Not a perfect day but by no means bad. Will get on the scales in the morning to see where my weight is sitting at.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do you not do Chins dale???


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chins are awesome Dale...man up :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> do you not do Chins dale???


Yes mate 90% of the time I start my back workout with overhand grip chins


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

try finishing the workout with them....


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

TRY being the keyword lol


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> try finishing the workout with them....


Finishing with them? :confused1:

I struggle when i have to start the workout with them!

No training today as was on nights last night and i didnt wake up till 1.45 today :cursing:

This is unlike me as i usually cant sleep past 10am even when ive only finished at 5.30am. Well i guess i must have needed the sleep so ill rest up today and hit chest biceps and calves tomorrow.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Chest Biceps and Calves

Standing smith calf raise 5 sets 15 reps

Incline Hammer Press 12 reps 90kg, 9 reps 125kg, 8 reps 105kg

Bench Press 15 reps 60kg, 12 reps 100kg, 9 reps 120kg drop to 80kg failure then drop to 40kg failure

Machine Flyes supersets with press ups 2 sets each

Alt DB Curl 11 reps 25kg, 10 reps 25kg drop set to 12.5kg to failure

Machine Curls 2 x 12 reps then 12 reps with stack drop set half the weight to failure

Decent session again pressing strength is dropping a little but I tried to keep the intensity high to make up for the loss of strength.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Not trained yet this week due to throwing my guts up monday night then never ate at all yesterday and have only managed a shake today. Apparently theres a bug going round, hopefully after some decent meals tonight i'll be ok to train tomorrow.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mate that always sucks!! Hope you get better soon, keep your chin up buddy. Is it ok to PM you my plan for my cutting cycle to see what you think? Don't want to broadcast it everywhere


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I've managed a couple of workouts after my sickness bug earlier in the week. I did calves and back yest and chest triceps today.

Back

Standing calf raise 3 x 12-15

Fst7 Toe Press on leg press

Low pulley rows 3 x 12

Ez bar rows 3 x 12

Chins 3 sets failure

Well doing chins as third exercise was erm........ bloody hard work I only got 6-6-4 reps!??? Gutted that's only half the reps I get when I do them first.

Chest and Triceps

Smith Incline Press 3 x 12

Incline Hammer Press 3 x 12

Pec Flyes superset with pressups 2 sets

Rope Pressdowns 3 x 12

Skullcrushers 3 x 12

I'm not going to post weights used any more as I have always been to concerned with strength levels and not the mirror so that's got to change. Feel much better than earlier in the week plus I managed to get up for 30 mins pre breakfast cardio this morning even though I had a broken nights sleep due to my son yet again.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well done mate. How are you feeling now?

I don't understand why people get so caught up in strength in bodybuilding, it realy bugs me. Your training for a bodybuilding show not a powerlifting comp lol!!!(not you directly just general people) 

Replying to PM now


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> Well done mate. How are you feeling now?
> 
> I don't understand why people get so caught up in strength in bodybuilding, it realy bugs me. Your training for a bodybuilding show not a powerlifting comp lol!!!(not you directly just general people)
> 
> Replying to PM now


True but strength can be a pretty good guidline for muscle gain and muscle loss IMO.

Obviously this changes when going through pct etc


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

hilly said:


> True but strength can be a pretty good guidline for muscle gain and muscle loss IMO.


Maybe but not as much as people get caught up in. Just because your stronger than someone else doesn't neccessarily (sp) mean you have more muscle.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> Maybe but not as much as people get caught up in. Just because your stronger than someone else doesn't neccessarily (sp) mean you have more muscle.


Thats not what i was saying. what i meant was as a guidline for yourself if your strength is dropping then something is up and IMO this would be the main size for loosing muscle. the same as gaining weight.

If your getting heavier but not stronger id be worried i was getting fat.

If dieting and keeping strength then i would be happy to say i wasnt loosing muscle.

Altho as i said before their are many variables that effect this.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm with the variables part of this. Carbs/gear/rest can make a huge difference along with loads of other stuff. I wouldn't ever use strength as a guide to getting bigger though. Strength with good form is a different story though.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> I'm with the variables part of this. Carbs/gear/rest can make a huge difference along with loads of other stuff. I wouldn't ever use strength as a guide to getting bigger though. Strength with good form is a different story though.


Yup thats why i always mention their are so many variables. like for me at the moment im on gear and have been for a while i log everything i eat and my daily activities plus workouts on a daily basis.

I can more or less track things and see what changes have what effects which is very useful. yes i may have more time on my hands.

This way if i say changed gear and started loosing strength i would no it was the gear. if i started dieting and loosing weight i would be pretty comnfortable to say i may be loosing muscle.

Its when you are not tracking things and changes take place that it all goes messy and makes it harder to track. then adding in things like pct and **** knows whats happening lol.

altho getting my bodyfat and weight done at uni with a 9 caliper test also makes things easier to track as i get it done every 2 weeks.

time consuming i no but as im not going out on the **** with the rest of students this is how i fill my time lol

sorry for blagging ure journal with general ****e dale lol

hows things?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

No problem gents use my journal for your debates anytime. As for my comment bout being personally fixated on my strength levels, i feel this is due to me usually walking round at high bodyfat levels therefore the one thing that i could do to show people i was a serious trainer was to throw some big weights around in the gym.

I used to be much stronger and fatter when younger though when i was 19 (pre pec tear) i could bench 155kg for 7 reps and squat 190 for 5. So maturity and some niggling injuries have made me increase my rep range and training style.

I did a quick bicep session yesterday.

*Biceps*

Alt DB Curls 3 x 8-12

Concentration Curls 3 x8-12

FST-7 Preacher curl machine


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

You make a good point hilly, each to his own though i guess.

Mirror 4tw!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you to jacko mate,

dale that was very bloody strong pal.

I did just biceps yest as well must have been the day for it lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah mate that was my hey day regarding strength but I was an even bigger even more bloated mess than I am now back then!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Legs*

FST-7 Leg extensions

Squats 3 x 6-12 reps

Leg Press 3 x 6-12 reps

Leg Curls superset SLDL 3 x 12 each

Good workout went a little heavier than usual but it felt good to change it up a little. Really like the supersets for hams they feel great. Will do calve before delts and tris tomorrow. Was tired when i got to the gym as we've been changing sleepers at work today and we are all week and it is some serious graft. The threat of redundancy is still a very real threat for us at work so ive set the ball rolling today on my contingency plans regarding work. :thumbup1:

ive had a bad day of hunger issues off the ghrp6 today been starving!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Shoulders and delts

Hammer !ehind neck press mach 3 x 10-12

Reverse pec dec 3 x 12

FST7 Cable laterals

DB Shrugs 3 x 12

Rope Pressdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 12

Really good workout when doing the fst7 cable laterals I didn't bother counting the 30 seconds rest between sets I just did one arm then the next with no rest till all 7 sets with each arm were done. Also on final set of skullcrushers I finished with close grip bench to failure. Really good pump strength was good. The only thing that has let me down today has been my organisation. For example I took two tins of tuna to work for my lunch and forgot my bloody tin opener and had to drive mile to nearest shop at dinner to buy two tins of sardines that were bloody awful.


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Flex Factor said:


> How's everything coming along now then Dale? I know strength is down but are you noticing improvements? Any closer to revealing any post dieting pics?


we're all anxious


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

carbsnwhey said:


> we're all anxious


The gut will be revealed in all its glory pre diet and pics posted fortnightly throughout diet to monitor progress guys dont you worry. But ill save the embarassment till Jan 24th a pre comps begining.

Well it was my works xmas do on friday night and lets just say i was a mess. It seems since becoming a parent my ability to recover from a sesh has deserted me. :beer: But Its only my third night out in last 12 months so it was nice to relax for one night.

I trained back last thurs and never trained all weekend after that but have just had decent chest and bicep session and will be training all week now to play catch up. Will start monitoring food to the gram tomorrow too so that Pscarb has a base to start from. Roll on Jan 24th :thumb:

*Chest and Biceps*

Incline smith press 3 x 10-12

Incline Hammer Press 3 x 10-12

Flye Machine supersetted with pressups to failure

Alt DB Curl 9 reps 27.5kgs! 3 -9-12 reps

FST-7 Preacher curl machine

Strength was good which was a shock due to food being so poor over the weekend back on track today.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Just had another decent workout and had a good days eating too :thumb:

Was running late this morning so breakfast wasn't ideal but not too bad considering.

Asda healthy living barbecue chicken wraps, 60gms WPC

200gms chicken, curry sauce

200gms chicken, curry sauce, 300gms sweet potato, 130gms pineapple

200gms chicken, curry sauce, 130gms pineapple

CNP Pro GF with 12gms Carbsnwhey BCAA's added

30gms WPC, 50gms dextrose,6gms bcaa's

250gms lean mince, chilli sauce, 2 slices wholemeal bread

One meal left which will most likely be 4 whole eggs plus 4 whites.

*Shoulders and Triceps*

Hammer strength press 3 set

Reverse pec dec 3 sets

FST-7 cable laterals

DB Shrugs

Rope Pressdowns

Skullcrushers

FST-7 pressdowns

Again strength was good all things considering. Had a hectic week its my stepdaughters 6th birthday today and tomorrow im taking the ex to court to try and secure some more visiting time with my daughter so keep your fingers crossed for me guys.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

will cross my fingers for u mate. nothing worse than dealing with ex's.

workout looks good and diet seems spot on as well


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck with court mate, hope it goes the way you want it to!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> Hey Dale good luck in court mate.
> 
> Silly question but what curry sauce do you use?


I just use half a jar of bachelors curry sauce to the 600gms of chicken i ate yesterday.It only adds 134 cals, 21.2 carbs, 4.2 fat which was split over three meals so not too bad really.

Well just got home from court and although things are not resolved completely they have definately taken a step in the right direction so well happy. Ive got alot more access than i previously had. Going to hit back in a couple of hours guyswill post later.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Back*

Cable rows (holding contraction) 3 x 12

Close grip pulldowns 3 x 12

e-z bar rows 3 x 10-12

supported t-bar rows supersetted with hyperextensions 3 sets

Well this mornings eating consisted of protein cookies as i had to grab what i could whilst in court for 3.5 hours. But have had some lean mince chilli since and will eat well for remainder of the day. Will train tomorrow and am determined to have a full weeks training next week despite xmas. I may even train xmas day if my mrs will allow it??? Am really looking forward to the start of prep now. Only five weeks to go bring on the torture pscarb :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice to see you on the up buddy looking forward to getting things started on the 24th


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well i thought i best update so that you guys dont think that ive fallen off the face of the earth. Ive had a great xmas and new year with my family and have not been online as ive been trying to give my family a bit more attention before prep begins. I have trained sporadically over the last two weeks and this combined with being off cycle for three months and having a less demanding time at work has left me looking a bif of a state but i'm not too fussed as ive enjoyed myself and my family life is perfect. Which i believe will be the biggest factor in me succeeding in my prep. Obviously Pscarbs coaching will come a close second!

So ive got three weeks till prep begins and i plan to hit each bodypart four times over them three weeks to catch up a little. I received my supplement shopping list today from paul so i'll be buying whats needed tomorrow.

So im back and the updates will be daily from now on guys


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad to hear you had a good xmas buddy and everything is well. Will still be following for updates as always, bring on the prep


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cracking stuff mate glad you had a good xmas and new year.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dale_flex said:


> Well i thought i best update so that you guys dont think that ive fallen off the face of the earth. Ive had a great xmas and new year with my family and have not been online as ive been trying to give my family a bit more attention before prep begins. I have trained sporadically over the last two weeks and this combined with being off cycle for three months and having a less demanding time at work has left me looking a bif of a state but i'm not too fussed as ive enjoyed myself and *my family life is perfect. Which i believe will be the biggest factor in me succeeding in my prep*. Obviously Pscarbs coaching will come a close second!
> 
> So ive got three weeks till prep begins and i plan to hit each bodypart four times over them three weeks to catch up a little. I received my supplement shopping list today from paul so i'll be buying whats needed tomorrow.
> 
> So im back and the updates will be daily from now on guys


this is 100% true mate support from your family is key in my eyes.....

do not worry about relaxing mate we will have everything sorted come May time....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this is 100% true mate support from your family is key in my eyes.....
> 
> do not worry about relaxing mate we will have everything sorted come May time....


gd to hear the family life is solid mate, i agree it does make a massive massive diff  , best of luck with everything


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad to see all is well mate, good luck with the prep!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheers for comments guys. Well i did my first leg workout tonight in a few weeks and was pleasantly suprised with my strength levels.

*Quads and Calves*

Squats 2 x 12 reps 55kgs, 12 reps 95kgs, 8 reps 135kgs, 6 reps 165kgs

LegPress 15 reps 250kgs, 15 reps 400kgs

FST7 Leg Ext

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 15

Seated Calf raises 3 x 15

So three weeks till prep starts and i cant wait if im honest


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wooooo for prep  cant wait for everyone to bring their packages in. Will be good to meet people from here aswel.

Nice workout mate, reps.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Shoulders and Triceps

Hammer shoulder pres machine 3 x 8-12

Fst7 lateral raise machine

Reverse pec dec 3 x 10-12

Barbell shrugs 3 x 8-12

Rope pressdowns 3 x 8-12

Double arm overhead db ext 3 x 10-12

Fst7 cable predowns

Decent workout feels good to be back eating has been ok but a tad excessive as per usual.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

GOOD to see your alive and well big man


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Back (Wed)*

Low Pulley Rows 3 x 12 reps holding contraction

Underhand Grip Pulldowns 3 x 12-10

Underhand Grip T-Bar rows 3 x 12

*Hams Chest (Thurs)*

leg curls 3 x12 reps

DB SLDL 3 x 12 light

Incline Smith Press 3 x 8-12

Incline Hammer Press 3 x 8-12

Flye Machine Superset with pressups in handles 2 sets

Two decent workouts i seem to be getting into the swing of things pretty well. I was planning on following a four on one off routine untill prep starts and was due to hit biceps after chest tonight. But as im at loose end tomorrow afternoon im going to hit biceps rather than have a rest day. Really really anxious to get prep started now, only 17 days to go!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

things look good mate,

same here im glad to be back ona proper eating and training routine now xmas is out the way.

Im looking forward to following ure prep mate/


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

well im on a proper training routine but lets just say im going to enjoy my food for the next few weeks.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol nice one dale. Enjoy it mate while you can.

I can't wait to see how it all goes for everyone this year.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I take it you'll be feasting for the next week or so mate


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck with this buddy. people should never underestimate what a solid family contributes to successfull bodybuilding .


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

RACK said:


> I take it you'll be feasting for the next week or so mate


Oh yes buddy :thumb:

Cheers FATBOY nice to see you in here,

*Biceps*

Straight bar cable curls 3 x 10-12

DB Preacher Curls 3 x 8-12

FST-7 single arm cable hammer curls

Fancied training slightly different today and incorperated alot more cables into my biceps workout. Got phenomenal pump and really enjoyed the session.

Me and the Mrs are off for a game of badminton later tonight should be fun. Its been years since ive played so im looking forward to it, i'm not looking forward to the aches and pains in the morning. Especially as im due to train legs tomorrow too.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Legs

Squats 2 x 12 reps 55kg, 12 reps 95kg, 10 reps 135kg, 6 reps 175 kgs

Leg Press 3 x 12 reps

Leg Ext FST-7

Was due to train calves but felt really queezy after quads and swiftly went home to throw my guts up. Unsure why but I felt fine immediately after and have managed to keep it down no problem so I'm unsure what the issue was?

Increased weight slightly this week slightly on squats and weight was easy enough will try another 10 or 15kgs on it next week as after talking to Pscarb recently I am lead to believe that my training is about to be given a rather radical overhaul which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> Any ideas as to what the changes will be mate?


I do have an idea mate but want to clarify with Paul how much detail regarding his plans for me I can put in here.

Well after being ill monday I was off work for two days with eh how can I put this politely??? I was ****ting through the eye of a needle!

3 packs of imodium later and I'm just about back on track and managed to train today. Been ordering bits and bobs for prep this week and will probably be filing for bankrupcy soon! Ha, one thing I have noticed that I need more of is tuperware for prep and decided the most cost effective and eco friendly way to get these was to have a chinese every night this week!

Right on a serious note I did attempt a workout earlier

Hammer shoulder press 3 sets

Reverse pec dec 3 sets

Fst7 lateral raise machine

Barbell shrugs 3 sets

Rope pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead db ext 3 sets

Fst7 tricep pressdowns


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

FPMSL at the chinese tupperwear!!!

I'm counting down the days now mate til I'm back to strict eating.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Me too mate I actually wish paul would send me diet now and I'll start it this monday


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i feel you on the expense mate, just been ordering and sorting my supps this week and foooooook me.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I got that same shock when got to the checkout bit on the website.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Got to be done though Hilly mate better to spend the money now than not do it then think to yourself after diet is over that you would have looked better if you bought chemical x or supplement y!

Actually Rack I don't want Paul to send me diet this week I want to make the most of all this yummy food


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very true mate, my student loan is being spent well


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Back and Hams*

Low Pulley Row 3 x 12

Underhand Pulldowns 3 x 12

Underhand Tbar rows 2 x 12

Behind neck pulldowns 2 x 12

Leg Curls 4 x 12

Not a bad session but going through the motions a little now just anticipating the torture that is prep which starts in 9 days!

Will go and train chest and biceps tomorrow then chill sunday. No work this weekend as we've had the overtime cut at work which couldnt have come at a worse time for me but thats life.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

That sucks about the overtime cut mate but im sure you will get around it. How come only 4 sets for hams? I know i only do a few but thats cuz im a wiiiiiimp lol.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Tonight it was purely due to lazyness bud I wish I had better excuse but I dont


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm going to use that excuse! it sounds better than just having sh1t hams lol. How are you doing generally though mate? Looking forward to the prep?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I am currently a big fat mess struggling to breath due to being back on cycle and eating to many refined carbs and sodium filled foods but sod it I'm gonna enjoy them for the next week while I still can


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

**** news on the overtime. Ive had my first shift at work in 4 weeks 2night only one this week. i earned 18 quid lol. hopefully ill get my 12-16 hours next week and from then on.

nightmare.

i think i should be enjoying my food more lol im already in diet mode and prep doesnt start for another week. lost 3lbs this week tho.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah mate im enjoying my food and i fully intend to continue doing so for next week. Chest and Biceps later cant wait


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What's on the menu today then buddy, I've just cleared 500g chicken and 3 wraps. Got a curry with the lads tonight too. I'm blaming you for making me fat the last 2 weeks running up to prep hahaha!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

RACK said:


> *What's on the menu today then buddy*, I've just cleared 500g chicken and 3 wraps. Got a curry with the lads tonight too. I'm blaming you for making me fat the last 2 weeks running up to prep hahaha!!


Todays eating so far for you Rack.

5 eggs, 2 slices toast 1/2 tin baked beans

TRAIN

30gms bcaas, pineapple juice

250gms lean mince chilli sauce, 2 slices wm bread

3 Hour nap

25gms bcaas when i woke up

20 mins later 300gms turkey in curry sauce, 2 boatmeal and raisen cookies

7.30 planned meal is 2/3 family sized cottage pie, couple of chocolate bars

10pm probably some more turkey and a couple of muller lights

*Chest and Biceps*

Incline smith press 4 sets, 8 reps 130kgs last set

Incline hammer press 3 sets

Cable crossovers FST7

straight bar cable curls 3 sets

preacher curl machine FST7

Well having started some gear and consuming vast quantities of refined carbs and sodium rich foods i look like the michelin man and im currently breathing like the fat love child of an asthmatic rhino and Darth vader :thumb:

Strength is good, motivation is through the roof cant wait for prep to start. I'm unsure whether or not to continue this journal or start a fresh one? Answers on a postcard please.

Well ive only got 4 more workouts whilst running high on ****ty foods and im going to make sure i enjoy them


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

start a new 1 pal i am 

i dnt start course until next sunday i cnt wait


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

yes mate start a new one for your prep.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

*Legs*

Squats 3 sets final set 4 reps 195kgs

Leg press 3 sets finla set 10 reps 500kgs

3 sets leg ext

3 sets standing calf raises

2 double sausage and egg mcmuffins

lean mince lasagne

pro 50 bar

300gms turkey curry sauce, 2 sices wm bread, hot crossed bun

TRAIN

30gms bcaas pineapple juice

2 double cheeseburgers

5 eggs

???

For final leg workout before prep i wanted to try some weight again like the old days. Happy with strength levels considering its only 3 leg workout in 8 weeks. As you can see eating is awful but at least im honest only 6 days to go. :thumb:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Well its time for a new journal to log my prep would just like to say a big thanks to everyon who has cast there eyes over this one and voiced their support over the last nine months or so. I hope to see you in my shiny new journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/86525-prep-south-lakes-classic-nabba-nw.html

Thanks Dale


----------

